# DST Tricorder Reviews & Modifications Thread



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Since the DST tricorder replica/toy is hitting the shelves and arriving in the mail now, I'm starting this thread to give us a place to review it and discuss and show modifications to it for accurizing and converting it to match props seen on the show. 

Also see the last pages of this thread for other reviews and reactions:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2874946#post2874946

Here is the review on the one I got:

*Got my tricorders yesterday (one is being sent to friend and his wife who are big fans). The one I got was a little on the rough side regarding the finish on the silver painted view screen portion. The other one to be given away is still in the box and looks much better. I took the rough one since I'm going to take it apart and refinish anyway.

The electronics worked fine once I read the directions and got it to say something besides, "He's dead, Jim!"

I like the electronics. I may just keep those in it but deactivate the voice clip button which is really non sequitur.

The silver ring and transparent screen fell off when I opened the middle compartment. Don't know what happened there. I could put it back on and it seems to be staying for now but is still very loose. Confidence is very low regarding that part's staying in place.

I like the way they covered up the batteries with more recording disks. That was very clever. There is a lot of room in the lower compartment but I didn't think about trying to fit the medical scanner down there. Does it fit?

The strap, from what I remember--need to check my resources in a minute--looks really accurate though it's not leather as I think the originals were.

I'm thinking of replacing the silver painted plastic pieces with aluminum stock of the same thickness cut to the same shape. I would like to do this with at least the side pieces and the cross piece. If I do that, the straps can be screwed in the side per the originals, IIRC.*

Despite the couple of flaws in mine, I think it's definitely a keeper! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've found this:

http://startrekpropauthority.blogspot.com/2008/08/star-trek-original-series-tricorders-at.html

and this:

http://startrekpropauthority.blogspot.com/2008/04/design-features-of-screen-used-tos.html

Looks like the speaker grille should be brass in color. Some of the other details can vary widely but I think the DST version went for the "idealized" or best looking/most seen features such as the train wheel buttons vs. the pinhead buttons.

I think another site has discounted the probability of the "leatherette" theory regarding one of the tricorder props used in the show. That site instead posited that the melted look of the prop in question due to a poor molding job with ill defined features.

Excellent information on this site and I know there are some other good ones out there but don't have the links to them saved on this computer. Anyone got some good links for tricorder pics and research?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

If anyone has some tips on the scanner, please let me know. I am looking for a motor small enough to fit in the unit to make it work on small watch batteries. I tried to change the LEDs on the main screen to bright white LEDs, but ended up ruining the circuit board. It seems to be such a fragile piece. I ordered a new medical tricorder to keep to play with while I continue to see what I can do with the one I pretty muc hruined. I have a tricorder kit I purchased a long time ago. I plan to replace some parts on the ruined one with the old one and maybe put new electronics in it. I want t osee what I can do.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus:

My experience has been that the white LEDs pull a lot more power. Not sure how that affected the board. Electronic boards can be very susceptible to static and without grounding it there's just luck to keep you from frying a part of it.

There are plenty of ways to record sounds on small digital recorders now so you may be able to put in a different part with a sound track for just a few dollars. The tricorder sounds are probably on the sound effects CD or perhaps on the internet somewhere.

I'm planning on using the Playmates circuit board and perhaps convert it to a standard science tricorder. 

If you're going to put in brighter LEDs, you could use a separate circuit and switch and put a resistor in there to protect them as well. The switch might even be rigged to work when the hood is opened.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Science Tricorder is now on the way. I am to receive it on Monday.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Well here is something interesting. I was looking at the instructions for the Medical Tricorder that comes in the toy package. For the description of the Medical Scanner it states, "Inside a hollow clear cylinder there is a SOLID clear Cylinder with a TAMPO red stripe and 2 mylar circle stickers applied to the cylinder."

No biggie here until you read below it:

"Solid Cylinder will spin when this button is pressed" (arrow pointing to button on device)

Looks like DST had originally intended to have the spinning effect, and forgot to update the instruction sheets.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

A far as I am concerned, its a GREAT toy...and it hardly really resembles a toy..lol...looking at it on my table, Id swear it was a prop replica..The ones I got work perfectly...and being a Prop replica collector Of classic Star trek for over 30 years,this exceeded my expectations..I measured it against a replica and it is DEAD ON..and its great not to line the pockets of "licensed Dealers " with hundreds of dollars as they want for the same thing with aluminum parts and less functions..Diamond did a GREAT job on all three pieces..
all we ever got from the major toy companies back in the day...was a badly designed cassette machine
that they called a Tricorder..and thier communicators and phasers werent even worth mentioning, they were so lousy, imo

In the case of this tricorder..all I am going to do , is paint the grill gold..and I am glad I got rid of my replicas and got all that cash...but I am sure sooner or later, that someone is going to get a mill and lathe going...and sell all the aluminum parts for three times the price of this toy...but in my case...its great as is...I would have KILLED..lol..to have this kind of quality toy as a kid, when star Trek was running originally..


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Opus Penguin said:


> Well here is something interesting. I was looking at the instructions for the Medical Tricorder that comes in the toy package. For the description of the Medical Scanner it states, "Inside a hollow clear cylinder there is a SOLID clear Cylinder with a TAMPO red stripe and 2 mylar circle stickers applied to the cylinder."
> 
> No biggie here until you read below it:
> 
> ...


From what I was informed...they wanted to keep the price under $50.00 ..and they discovered after they printed the sheets that if they incorporated the motor in the scanner...it would have had to retail for $50.00..


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Visit Replica Prop Forum www.therpf.com and look for DIAMOND SELECT TRICORDER thread -- someone there posted info on how they took med scanner apart, added aluminum parts and motor necessary to make it spin -- AND they even fit in the soundboard from Playmates med scanner.

HOWEVER, just visit here :

http://www.roddenberry.com/props/prop-replicas/tos-medical-kit-med-scanner.html

and you can get nice scanner for $150 -- which isn't as much fun as building it yourself, of course, but a real time saver.

The light indicators on most screen-used tricorders were discovered to be winding knobs on watches -- the ones that are more ornamental with little jewels on tip. You can sometimes stumble across them on ebay.

But as Zathros said, the toy is pretty nifty AS IS, and for all the effort you'd make to accurize it, you might be better off getting a kit from Roddenberry's prop shop.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

In my humble opinion...if anyone wants a "dead on exact " piece..then go pay $400 or $500.00 to Roddenberry .com..To me, personally its a waste of money, as this is MORE than adequate. I measured this to a replica and as I said , the dimensions and finish are 99 44/100 % DEAD ON..if you have a lathe and a mill..then cut all the metal parts...but again...why bother??lol...this is a very nice rendition , and far better than any toy ever made to date..
the only thing that puts it in the category of a "toy" is the absence of aluminum parts...but again...someone will probably create a "cottage industry" of tricorder upgrade kits at the bargain price of $79.99 or therabouts....or MORE..and in that case..with all the labor that one would have to put into it to install the parts...and spending all that money to upgrade it...bringing the toy up to the over $120.00 mark...one might just as well just buy the roddenberry replica...but as they say..Whatever floats ones boat! 
'nuff said for me..

Z


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

drmcoy said:


> Visit Replica Prop Forum www.therpf.com and look for DIAMOND SELECT TRICORDER thread -- someone there posted info on how they took med scanner apart, added aluminum parts and motor necessary to make it spin -- AND they even fit in the soundboard from Playmates med scanner.


I looked at this a I have a Playmates scanner and could get the iPod battery on eBay. However, what it took for him to build this seems very frustrating for someone like me with little skill in ths. I don't even have the means to create the aluminum discs. I would be happy just getting it to spin though. Sound would be an added bouns, but I can live without it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zathros said:


> A far as I am concerned, its a GREAT toy...and it hardly really resembles a toy..lol...looking at it on my table, Id swear it was a prop replica..The ones I got work perfectly...and being a Prop replica collector Of classic Star trek for over 30 years,this exceeded my expectations..I measured it against a replica and it is DEAD ON..and its great not to line the pockets of "licensed Dealers " with hundreds of dollars as they want for the same thing with aluminum parts and less functions..Diamond did a GREAT job on all three pieces..
> all we ever got from the major toy companies back in the day...was a badly designed cassette machine
> that they called a Tricorder..and thier communicators and phasers werent even worth mentioning, they were so lousy, imo
> 
> In the case of this tricorder..all I am going to do , is paint the grill gold..and I am glad I got rid of my replicas and got all that cash...but I am sure sooner or later, that someone is going to get a mill and lathe going...and sell all the aluminum parts for three times the price of this toy...but in my case...its great as is...I would have KILLED..lol..to have this kind of quality toy as a kid, when star Trek was running originally..


I concur!:thumbsup:

If this had been around when ENT was on the air, they'd have used these unaltered for props in the episode, "In a Mirror, Darkly."

The tricorder is fantastic as it is but I just want to take it a little further. I'm not interested in doing anything with the scanner but I'd like to put aluminum panels in the tricorder itself and change/supplement the sound effects with another board.

I've got aluminum stock the correct thickness and it looks like I can build it up as a frame and attach the plastic pieces on and around it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I don't even have the means to create the aluminum discs.


I'd like to make/find some discs but, like you, I don't know where to start.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I concur!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I've got aluminum stock the correct thickness and it looks like I can build it up as a frame and attach the plastic pieces on and around it.


Well..Thats how the original tricorder and replicas were constructed..the square stock aluminum block was cut, drilled and tapped, and the sideplates
were screwed into that..then all the holes were also drilled on the side plates to accomidate the brass rods so the doors would hinge on them as well as the rear back panel attached to it as well..But DST did a better job with the plastic side panels where the straps come out of..on the replica and the originals they simply put a screw above where the strap is and screwed the panels on that way...not that secure, as nothing is keeping the bottom from swinging around...I'm sure on the actual show, they must have glued the bottoms halves down.. 

If you have that aluminum stock...lol...why not??..but I did that kind of replica work for 27 years...I'm fine with mine..lol..I have enough "star trek replica scars " still on my hands! lolol

Z


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*Data discs*

I wish DST would have made one of the data discs pop out, that would have been awesome. And yes, aluminum or metal discs would be sweet. I've always wondered where the data discs were inserted into the tricorder to record or play. The row of discs is clearly the "storage" area. Could it be that Wah Chang designed the discs to come out and magentically attach to the moire? That would make sense as the moire is right beside the disc storage. Or is the moire itself, supposed to be one of the data discs already inserted that is on and is "playing". 

Hmmm. just thinking out loug. So many questions. What I'd give to have had 5 minutes with Mr. Chang!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I treated those disks as as a jukebox. the disks themselves never were removed, but the record/play head inside the tricorder accessed them when needed from the "inside" 

sorta like PCs today access different hard drives


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jonboc said:


> I wish DST would have made one of the data discs pop out, that would have been awesome. And yes, aluminum or metal discs would be sweet. I've always wondered where the data discs were inserted into the tricorder to record or play. The row of discs is clearly the "storage" area. Could it be that Wah Chang designed the discs to come out and magentically attach to the moire? That would make sense as the moire is right beside the disc storage. Or is the moire itself, supposed to be one of the data discs already inserted that is on and is "playing".
> 
> Hmmm. just thinking out loug. So many questions. What I'd give to have had 5 minutes with Mr. Chang!


I always assumed the moire disc was 'in use' and the others in the stack were to be pulled out, and switched out. Altho clearly they could be like stacked hard drives.

But I'l go a little further into crazy town. I always had thought that the disc in the Communicator was the SAME DISC as the Tricorder. Not sure WHY it would be like that, maybe so the Communicator could do log entries, or maybe set to 'take a message' or send a high speed burst (one way) communication.

There seemed to be an attempt for consistent design elements and technology, and it was logical to me that if they looked the same, they should be the same.

I'd also liked to have discussed the Phaser with Matt Jeffries. All that STUFF (as in moving parts to give the actors 'business' to do in a scene) that Mr. Chang built into the hero, and almost NONE of it used!

But what I REALLY find funny? Now that we KNOW what all the Phaser parts were and most of what they did, looking at the various Phasers that have been made since (mostly TMP and TNG) that used WRONG assumptions, based off the old Technical Manual, in their builds.

Such as the Hand Phaser, the cover over the sight long thought to be the trigger. Look how that error was passed on!

but I'm blathering, and this is about the DST Tricorder. 

Wonder how long until DST makes some TNG Tricorders?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

jonboc said:


> What I'd give to have had 5 minutes with Mr. Chang!


I spent about half an hour with the late Mr Chang on the phone in 1995, as I got his number from The late Bob Justman..He was very gracious and soft spoken...and he said he only made 2 of ANYTHING for Roddenberry , meaning 2 comms & 2 tricorders..and of all the hundreds of tricorders and comms everyone including the ones that thier owners claimed they owned "originals"..he had seen over the years..he had yet to see any of the two he actually constructed...

Z


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Check Your Tricorders At The Store*

I picked up the SCIENCE Tricorder today at TRU...I like it EVEN BETTER than 
the medical one..but be forewarned: OPEN IT AND CHECK IT BEFORE YOU LEAVE the store...I went through 2 of them before I found one where all the functions worked...the spinning moire function didnt work on 2 of the first ones I opened...And with this purchase...I am in GREAT shape..I absolutely LOVE these pieces AS IS:thumbsup:...I also understand that they are coming out with a geological tricorder...maybe I will get it...maybe not..as I built those before..but its such an esoteric piece...It may not be worth it for me...


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Has anyone mentioned that the photos that are used to sell the contents are NOT of the tricorder prop you are buying.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

pagni said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the photos that are used to sell the contents are NOT of the tricorder prop you are buying.


Very true...what it is, I suspect, is a HMS tricorder Prop replica sold by Roddenberry.com..those have all the correct almuminum parts..but the advertisments heralding them state that these are "black with "silver highlights"..

Z


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Uh.... isn't that just slightly.....um misleading ?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Thats because they didnt have a completed prototype done for photography..


----------



## deck5 (Jun 29, 2009)

Zathros said:


> I spent about half an hour with the late Mr Chang on the phone in 1995, as I got his number from The late Bob Justman..He was very gracious and soft spoken...and he said he only made 2 of ANYTHING for Roddenberry , meaning 2 comms & 2 tricorders..and of all the hundreds of tricorders and comms everyone including the ones that thier owners claimed they owned "originals"..he had seen over the years..he had yet to see any of the two he actually constructed...
> 
> Z


Well, his memory may have been failing him. There's documentation for ten comms.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe he was talking about the 2 Hero Communicators. He also made 8 static comms.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mach7 said:


> Maybe he was talking about the 2 Hero Communicators. He also made 8 static comms.


 
His DIRECT quote to me was " I only made TWO (2) of _ANYTHING_ For star trek"..there is also an invoice that survives showing a Bill for 2 tricorders and 2 communicators...from his company to Roddenberry...many collectors want to believe there were more by wah...its up to them to believe what they like...but again,I believe wah Chang..


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Zathros said:


> His DIRECT quote to me was " I only made TWO (2) of _ANYTHING_ For star trek"..there is also an invoice that survives showing a Bill for 2 tricorders and 2 communicators...from his company to Roddenberry...many collectors want to believe there were more by wah...its up to them to believe what they like...but again,I believe wah Chang..


Hey, he should know. But the published invoice from I believe "Inside Star Trek" shows 2 hero and 8 dummies. I'll have to look it up as I read the book a few years ago.


----------



## deck5 (Jun 29, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Hey, he should know. But the published invoice from I believe "Inside Star Trek" shows 2 hero and 8 dummies. I'll have to look it up as I read the book a few years ago.


There's an invoice for two tricorders, and another that lists 10 communicators -- two hero, eight static.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I decided to break down and try to follow the instructions provided by a fan on creating a medical scanner with motor and sound. I have all the parts, but would like to get the aluminum disks to replace on the top and the bottom of the handle of the scanner. Does anyone know where I could get these disks made? I contacted the fan, and he stated he would look into getting them done for me, but am not sure he will come through. Anyone on this site able to make the aluminum disks if I were able to provide dimensions, or do you know something that could be used? If I could get two sets done I may even modify a second DST medical scanner I have.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I decided to break down and try to follow the instructions provided by a fan on creating a medical scanner with motor and sound. I have all the parts, but would like to get the aluminum disks to replace on the top and the bottom of the handle of the scanner. Does anyone know where I could get these disks made? I contacted the fan, and he stated he would look into getting them done for me, but am not sure he will come through. Anyone on this site able to make the aluminum disks if I were able to provide dimensions, or do you know something that could be used? If I could get two sets done I may even modify a second DST medical scanner I have.


It occured to me that I've used a hole cutter bit before on metal and aluminum is relatively soft so it shouldn't be too hard to do if you can find a hole cutter bit that is the right size. 

Sliding a disk on a bolt with two nuts to hold it in place and then putting the bolt in a hand drill would then allow you to spin it. With this makeshift lathe, you could then you could use a fine sanding sponge to polish it. I did this last night to polish some brass.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Fortunately the guy I contacted is willing to sell me a set ... actually two!! So I don't have to go through this. However, I do own a lathe ... just never used metal before on it. I own a Dr. McCoy medical pouch and now the DST Medical Tricorder. I hope to have two working modified Medical Scanners, one for the pouch and one for the Tricorder. All I need to complete the set would be a Roddenbery.com Hypo. I just wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

well..Seems so many are going to have fun "upgrading " thier tricorders, and scanners...Myself, I love them as they are...I painted the speaker Grille Brass, and I painted a black finish above the discs, and thats Good enough for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I ordered the Science one from MegaHobby last Friday morning, they shipped it Friday afternoon, and got it Monday morning. Warp speed! I wanted the Science one because, damn it, I'm not a Doctor!

I love having for the first time a full sized one. It is so great just to hold it, after waiting 40 years to get one. My big complaints is the bright LEDs, and muffled Spock voice, but other than that, I'm happy!

I understand adding a scanner as an extra to fit in the lower compartment, but what is it for? I don't remember seeing it on TOS, but it is nice to have. The scanner has an LED multicolor light that starts slow changing colors and then gets faster until it starts the cycle again.

All in all, I'm happy with it, and after I get down from my owning it high, I might do some upgrades, at least what Zathos did.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't believe they put a thumbwheel on the hand sensor.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I ordered the Science one from MegaHobby last Friday morning, they shipped it Friday afternoon, and got it Monday morning. Warp speed! I wanted the Science one because, damn it, I'm not a Doctor!
> 
> I love having for the first time a full sized one. It is so great just to hold it, after waiting 40 years to get one. My big complaints is the bright LEDs, and muffled Spock voice, but other than that, I'm happy!
> 
> ...


I myself have owned and worked on classic Star trek Prop replicas from 1982-2007..seen the best and the worst...and this Tricorder is better than some of the replicas with aluminum parts...Far better construction..Sure,
its a "toy".. since it has no metal parts...but SO were the actual props..lol
and the vast Majority of them did NOTHING...

The ones I got , (both medical and Science & I bought 2 of each) had NO electronic or voice issues at all...Both voices are LOUD & clear and not sped up or slowed down,,,
If you look at many screen caps of the tricorder prop..there was nothing above the recording discs..as well as the replicas..It was "dark" there..Thats the only mistake I feel that Diamond select made..so painting it flat black solves that problem...and $40.00 BLOWS AWAY the $800 or so that it costs to get a "replica", and in my opinion, definitely NOT worth it...

Z


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I've been told that the Medical Tricorders are sold out and will not be reissued, at least not by Entertainment Earth.

Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm not surprised, since the price makes it affordable, compared to the other choices.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

as well as according to whom I spoke with at newforce, as well as entertainment earth, Diamond has NO plans to do any further runs...but of course that may change anytime...they did do more than one run of the phasers and communicators....If these are "runaway" sellers...whats to stop them??

Z


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Diamond's next TOS replica, a remote control Horta.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zathros said:


> as well as according to whom I spoke with at newforce, as well as entertainment earth, Diamond has NO plans to do any further runs...but of course that may change anytime...they did do more than one run of the phasers and communicators....If these are "runaway" sellers...whats to stop them??
> 
> Z


This is the flaw in Diamond (haw, sorry, obvious joke  ), the 'comic book' mentality. They're so used to doing short run product, like 5000 units, because by creating artificial rarity they hope for massive 'buys' from comic shops who expect the horders/scalpers to snap them all up to resell. See any statue, bust, mini-bust and that sort of thing.

But Star Trek is an 'evergreen', and a quality product can ALWAYS sell and sell and sell. Phasers, Communcators and Tricorders will always be desirable and should be constantly in production, or at least do bursts of production when demand warrants. The only other thing I would hope for in TOS stuff would be a medical pouch, hopefully with a spinning scanner. I'd LIKE some silly stuff, like the 'clipboard', but I know that would be stupid. 

And they need to get going on TNG props.

Not to divert the thread but I'm sure someone here will know this. I have the first release Phaser (before DST bought up the company that made it) and it had one annoying thing, the hand phaser release had to be pulled, not pushed as one would expect, to release the hand phaser from the pistol body. Did the later releases change this, or is it still 'pull to release' ?


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Plenty to be had on Ebay. No sweat. After the Enterprise B I hope they at least do a Enterprise C, Klingon ship and Reliant.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zathros said:


> I myself have owned and worked on classic Star trek Prop replicas from 1982-2007..seen the best and the worst...and this Tricorder is better than some of the replicas with aluminum parts...Far better construction...


That was my impression as well. It's also telling that _ST:ENT_ used the standard Art Asylum phaser as the television prop. Some toys beat (at least some of) the originals.

I've seen stuff on the internet by prop historians (which I assume you to be) and the "crapazoids" and other lesser props are really shocking in their poor quality. But I understand that they were good enough for the shots they were used in so, why bother making them too high of a quality?

Just the same, it's fun to take a toy and turn it into a modeling project . . .


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I got my Science Tricorder last week and I have to say its so cool! My first impression was amazement at how big it was. I was expecting it to be smaller. The details are pretty good and I love all the features. I think I might like to put some metalizer in place of the "silver" paint that makes it look so plasticky, but other than that I think its awesome.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear that on the Medical Tricorder, and if it sold out I am not sure why they are stopping the run.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Sorry to hear that on the Medical Tricorder, and if it sold out I am not sure why they are stopping the run.


Because DST made their target, and EE (it seems) has no wish to commit scarce 'open to buy' Dollars on something they figure is reached all the customers it's going to reach, not with all the Christmas toys on the way.

We might see the Medical Tricorder pop up at Toys R Us, but maybe not as Star Trek is now on it's 'down' cycle. Of course they're ignoring the demand will come up again when the movie hits home video. 

People are just short sighted nowadays.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've seen stuff on the internet by prop historians (which I assume you to be) and the "crapazoids" and other lesser props are really shocking in their poor quality. But I understand that they were good enough for the shots they were used in so, why bother making them too high of a quality?
> 
> .


I have held what were proported to be "originals" as well as seen those under glass at the smithsonian, as well as got to handle the ones in the smithsonian..( a long story..lol) Youd be Amazed at how BADLY constructed they were..Since it didnt matter back then...there was no "high resolution TV " or DVD quality....in Fact, some of the original Phasers and communicators were made of RUBBER, for action & fight scenes...In fact, Id venture to say that if these toys were available Then, GENE RODDENBERRY himself would have used them in the original series...lol..
When I spoke with Bob Justman ( assistant producer on the original series) in 1994 by phone he himself laughed when I told him that people were duplicating the "stopwatch" mechanism for thier spinning miores from the communicator replicas as they did...he said "MY GOD!! why do that?? if we had a better way back then...we would have done it! ".lol


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

:thumbsup:


Steve H said:


> But Star Trek is an 'evergreen', and a quality product can ALWAYS sell and sell and sell. Phasers, Communcators and Tricorders will always be desirable and should be constantly in production, or at least do bursts of production when demand warrants. The only other thing I would hope for in TOS stuff would be a medical pouch, hopefully with a spinning scanner. I'd LIKE some silly stuff, like the 'clipboard', but I know that would be stupid.
> 
> .
> 
> Not to divert the thread but I'm sure someone here will know this. I have the first release Phaser (before DST bought up the company that made it) and it had one annoying thing, the hand phaser release had to be pulled, not pushed as one would expect, to release the hand phaser from the pistol body. Did the later releases change this, or is it still 'pull to release' ?


No, to my knowledge , they didnt change that feature..however to another point: there is, I believe, a "generational window" to these pieces...meaning , sooner or later, the generation , as it is now, will dwindle and MUST reach a point where it wont be popular enough to sell any of this stuff....So I say,,get em while you can!:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zathros said:


> When I spoke with Bob Justman ( assistant producer on the original series) in 1994 by phone he himself laughed when I told him that people were duplicating the "stopwatch" mechanism for thier spinning miores from the communicator replicas as they did...he said "MY GOD!! why do that?? if we had a better way back then...we would have done it! ".lol


That's exactly what occurs to me every time I hear someone nitpick about some of the details. I really do appreciate exactness and such but, as it is with the original 11 foot filming model of the 1701, there is plenty of room for improvement or at least standardization of details.

I think the making of the stopwatch communicators can be fun IF you're REALLY into movie props as such. An oddity such as that would make a heck of a conversation piece.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think the making of the stopwatch communicators can be fun IF you're REALLY into movie props as such. An oddity such as that would make a heck of a conversation piece.


to each his own, but IMO, _WHY bother _with all that goes into putting in a stopwatch, and then that UGLY shank post sticking out the bottom of the comm, when todays technology makes it so much easier?? a tiny motor and you are done...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zathros said:


> to each his own, but IMO, _WHY bother _with all that goes into putting in a stopwatch, and then that UGLY shank post sticking out the bottom of the comm, when todays technology makes it so much easier?? a tiny motor and you are done...


 I definitely agree!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I've been told that the Medical Tricorders are sold out and will not be reissued, at least not by Entertainment Earth.
> 
> Steve


Wrong.

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17743


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Antimatter said:


> Wrong.
> 
> http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17743


 
They were bought exclusively by entertainment earth...what Steve meant was they were SOLD OUT to dealers for resale...and there WILL NOT be another production run by DST for ANYONE else..This tricorder was offered
as an exclusive ONLY for Entertainment earth..Thats why the Geological Tricorder has not been issued to date..as DST has yet to find a distributer that will buy the entire run exclusively, as EE did...The Geo Tricorder was offered to EE..and they turned it down..

Z


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I have the Science Triorder as well, And think it's very well made.

Personally I get a Kick out of the guys, who often say these are good..FOR A TOY...
Personally, I think it's kind of a personal self Justifiation for having paid a king's ransom for a Supposable Better "Adult" Prop..LOL! NONSENSE!!!

When it comes down do it, they are all toys:freak:

Like the gentleman posted above, the originals were mostly Crudely made, and these TOYS would put them to shame.

I recommend these Items,TOS trek fans will love them..

Kirk Out.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I noticed that EE states that the Science Tricorder is coming next month, then how did we already get one?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I noticed that EE states that the Science Tricorder is coming next month, then how did we already get one?


 
I picked up mine at a local "Heros World" Comic shop about two weeks ago.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

beatlepaul said:


> I have the Science Triorder as well, And think it's very well made.
> 
> Personally I get a Kick out of the guys, who often say these are good..FOR A TOY...
> Personally, I think it's kind of a personal self Justifiation for having paid a king's ransom for a Supposable Better "Adult" Prop..LOL! NONSENSE!!!
> ...


well..the math is simple:

$40.00 for a tricorder that could easily be used in the series, simply from the accuracy of it, with all haircell polystyrene plastic parts and some pretty nifty sound and electronic effects, including a spinning disc.._OR:_

$500.00 to $800.00 for the very same TOY with the very same Haircell polystyrene Styrene plastic body, with about $15.00-$20.00 worth of polished tapped and drilled aluminum parts...

Personally, for me, the toy with the plastic parts fits the bill..I have had them both..the "dead on replicas" and these..For my money, these are quite sufficient..There is no aluminum on any "toy" worth $500.00 and Up to me...
I sold my "dead on " piece and gave the money to my daughter for her upcoming engagement..



We saw this happen with master replicas..they put out a communicator for 
$300.00 in 2003, I believe, and a year or so afterward....Star Trek the experience put out one almost identical to it, aluminum parts and all for $50.00...I am just not going to support anyone making something that costs $25.00 a piece to make...and giving them a $275.00 profit..Horray for capitalism I say, but I draw the line when these DST pieces look so great to me..aluminum or not..I was shocked out of my shorts when I saw how well they did this tricorder...The dead on replicas just aint necessary for me to fork out all that cash anymore...
and YES.... _THEY ARE ALL TOYS!! _LOL

Z


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I noticed that EE states that the Science Tricorder is coming next month, then how did we already get one?


They hit Toys R US early..thats how....


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

beatlepaul said:


> I have the Science Triorder as well, And think it's very well made.
> 
> 
> Like the gentleman posted above, the originals were mostly Crudely made, and these TOYS would put them to shame.
> ...


Many of the Originals were so close to "garbage" youd be surprised what the camera had hidden back then...many were made of balsa wood, and alot of the nozzles were spray painted plastic, or wood as well..Paint Drips were also very common..and there was more sloppy glue work on them then many of us put on our model kits when we were 6 years old when we did our first kits..

In fact , these tricorders were extremely well enjineered, and sturdily put together, and the "replica professionals " that charge so much for thier units, could learn a few things from dismantling one of these..many of the replicas had issues with the door with the computer discs staying closed...In this "toy" they solved that every easily..as well as the hood itself on the "replicas" were never really situated or closed correctly...all that with its issues for so much money..lol..So many "replicas" I had to work on, to get them to fit and close and open properly...wasnt worth it in the end..

Z


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am coming along with my DST Medical Scanner. I have currently followed Stapleton13's instructions on the Replica Prop Forum site and I have not run into any problems. The silver top and bottom are machined aluminum disks Stapleton13 sold me. Inside I bought a motor and glued in a Playmates Scanner circuit board to provide the sound. I still have to get the iPod battery to run it, the R/C servo connector and recharger to charge to battery, and am still waiting for the switch I ordered. Before anyone asks, I cannot sell these but I can send you the instructions I followed to make them yourself.

Picture below is the current status until I can finish it.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

I know DST made the tricorders cheap but people have been saying how the Roddenberry ones are expensive, His are resin model kit forms of the tricorders made by the company that made the props for TNG, DS9, Voyager and Enterprise. Thats one reason his are expensive plus most of the ones he is selling were molded from the actual props themselves.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Storvick said:


> I know DST made the tricorders cheap but people have been saying how the Roddenberry ones are expensive, His are resin model kit forms of the tricorders made by the company that made the props for TNG, DS9, Voyager and Enterprise. Thats one reason his are expensive plus most of the ones he is selling were molded from the actual props themselves.


His Tricorder measurements were taken from an original tricorder supposedly..The communicators HE himself said, were basically thought out based on what was seen on the Screen..I have known and dealt with HMS( the company that makes the classic replicas for roddenberry.com) 
throughout the 90's..they make great replicas...and thats how I know his plastic is straight styrene , on his comms and tricorders,as he told me directly ..

But nowadays, its still a bunch of vacuum formed plastic, and machined aluminum..the DST tricorders plastic is injection molded plastic, as well as thier comms...Its not rocket science to make replica items, as HMS does...just skyrocketing Prices...all ya need is a lathe, a $2,000.00 vacuum forming machine, a Mill, a grinding wheel and a buffing wheel.. I gave up on all that long ago...The toys are enough for me..The price for the quality just cant be beat...:thumbsup:


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

If your brave enough to disassemble and pry the front cover off the head.
A skinny screwdriver worked for me, carefully prying from the back of the cover.
There are five pins that hold it in, four in the corners, one top center right.
There are jumpers on the PC board and you can wire up a three way switch and get all the sounds from all three trics... Science, Medical and Geological. 


[ame=http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii44/CessnaDriver/?action=view&current=MVI_4752.flv]







[/ame]


I put a mini three way toggle in a spot where the battery and front doors would not hit it..

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii44/CessnaDriver/IMG_4753.jpg


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Fascinating! Now, is there a way to fiddle with that board to fix sound problems such as dialog being too fast or too slow? Or what if you want to make a switch to cut out the dialog and just keep the sound effects, can that be done?


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Steve H said:


> Fascinating! Now, is there a way to fiddle with that board to fix sound problems such as dialog being too fast or too slow? Or what if you want to make a switch to cut out the dialog and just keep the sound effects, can that be done?



I think the clock speed of the chip could be set internally to the chip. 
We would need a schematic and pin out on the chip to see if there was anything external to tweak. 

I am sure you could just rewire the dialog button to repeat the functions of any of the others, but you would have to cut some traces on the board. 

Plus the dialog button changes per which version the board is jumpered to.
The geo tric uses the far left switch for the computer voice, the other two use the far right button.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CessnaDriver said:


> If you're brave enough to disassemble and pry the front cover off the head.
> A skinny screwdriver worked for me, carefully prying from the back of the cover.
> There are five pins that hold it in, four in the corners, one top center right.
> There are jumpers on the PC board and you can wire up a three way switch and get all the sounds from all three trics... Science, Medical and Geological.
> ...


CessnaDriver: 

You are now officially a "Tricorder god" for figuring this one out!:thumbsup:

This is fan-freakin-tastic! :wave:

I've had very good luck messing with the electronic boards of various ST toys so I think you've discovered what is probably going to be a very easy adaptation for most of us.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CessnaDriver: 

1. How did you avoid frying a circuit with everything on the carpet? 

2. Where exactly did you put your three-way switch? I can't seem to make it out from the video.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I've been told that the Medical Tricorders are sold out and will not be reissued, at least not by Entertainment Earth.
> 
> Steve


I checked with DST on this (see their blog on the Art Asylum web site). They stated they will continue production of the Medical Tricorder. Also, they plan to release the Geo Tricorder early next year.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> CessnaDriver:
> 
> 1. How did you avoid frying a circuit with everything on the carpet?
> 
> 2. Where exactly did you put your three-way switch? I can't seem to make it out from the video.



I do electronics lab work for part of my job, so I could solder upside down in a mirror with two sticks rubbed together for heat if I had too. LOL

I put the little switch on the upper left side of the large lower compartment.
There is a small area there that the battery compartment door will not hit when you open it, and the large main door side walls will not hit when opening or closing. 
The switch must be mini though, or that toggle will stick out too much.
I found one at Frys electronics. 


I can't take credit for learning about the jumpers, a fellow at the prop forum has a friend that let him know. But once I learned the jumpers were there it was time to crack it open! Some other folks had done that already for accurazation purposes so that was helpful. 


I have also tried to quiet up that damn moire motor/gearbox but no joy there.
I dunno, maybe surround the whole thing with tissue paper to deaden it might work, so I might try that. 

I am going to add another switch to allow turning it off, I think the grinding noise can ruin the nice sound FX.
It never was seen to spin on the show anyways.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

CessnaDriver said:


> I do electronics lab work for part of my job, so I could solder upside down in a mirror with two sticks rubbed together for heat if I had too. LOL
> 
> I put the little switch on the upper left side of the large lower compartment.
> There is a small area there that the battery compartment door will not hit when you open it, and the large main door side walls will not hit when opening or closing.
> ...


Excellent info! :thumbsup:

Great idea about the moire motor. I think the switch would be your best bet. For sound dampening, you might be able to isolate it somewhat on some small pieces of rubber. Otherwise, I'd try some small cut out squares of wool but leave a little room for air so it doesn't overheat too quickly.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I am just going to wait for the geo tricorder next year*


*Z*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zathros said:


> *I am just going to wait for the geo tricorder next year*
> 
> 
> *Z*


That works, too!

All I'm really interested in are the science and medical tricorders. The geo is a little too exotic for my tastes though the sound effects are definitely usable for the standard science tricorder.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

With so many other builds not finished, you'd think I wouldn't start another..... But I just can't resist. Here is some early work done on the Medical Hand Scanner's motor install. I need to get the speed down, it
spins faster then I'd like. If I have the room I will try a small PWM circuit with a 555 timer..... Now back to work on my Flying Sub.....


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I got my Science Tricorder apart and added the solder jumper that activates the Geological Tricorder Sounds. Very Cool. It makes more sense having the Enterprise computer speak through the Tricorder than Mr. Spock. (While it was apart, I also made a minor upgrade on the paint job.)
Thanks for the info Mr. Cessna!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

mikephys said:


> I got my Science Tricorder apart and added the solder jumper that activates the Geological Tricorder Sounds. Very Cool. It makes more sense having the Enterprise computer speak through the Tricorder than Mr. Spock. (While it was apart, I also made a minor upgrade on the paint job.)
> Thanks for the info Mr. Cessna!




Great news!

Spock would be impressed considering all we have for tools is "stone knives and bear skins".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mikephys said:


> I got my Science Tricorder apart and added the solder jumper that activates the Geological Tricorder Sounds. Very Cool. It makes more sense having the Enterprise computer speak through the Tricorder than Mr. Spock.


I agree 100%



CessnaDriver said:


> Great news!
> 
> Spock would be impressed considering all we have for tools is "stone knives and bear skins".


:lol:

Ha! Good one! And about the truth, too!

Looks like we're taking the Ewok strategy if you don't mind my mixing sci-fi metaphors.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> With so many other builds not finished, you'd think I wouldn't start another..... But I just can't resist. Here is some early work done on the Medical Hand Scanner's motor install. I need to get the speed down, it
> spins faster then I'd like. If I have the room I will try a small PWM circuit with a 555 timer..... Now back to work on my Flying Sub.....


Fascinating! Thanks for letting us see your expertise at work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't have the Medical Tricorder, but do have the Playmate scanner. I have always wanted to put a motor in mine, and this thread has got me looking to do so. Thanks, Lee and Teslabe!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I don't have the Medical Tricorder, but do have the Playmate scanner. I have always wanted to put a motor in mine, and this thread has got me looking to do so. Thanks, Lee and Teslabe!


Hi Lloyd,
Be sure and post pictures.....:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd:

I've got that toy as well and, until the scales were removed from my eyes thanks to CessnaDriver, I was planning to use the sound effects from it in the new one. 

I'd like to see what you do with it since the sound card being freed up makes it available for another project.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Fascinating! Thanks for letting us see your expertise at work! :thumbsup:


Thank you for the nice words Perfesser.....:wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Teslabe, I am using an iPod Shuffle battery to power the motor. It allows for you to power the circuit board as well so you can have sound. This is what I am doing on mine. Just thought I would provide a tip.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> Teslabe, I am using an iPod Shuffle battery to power the motor. It allows for you to power the circuit board as well so you can have sound. This is what I am doing on mine. Just thought I would provide a tip.


Opus, ether we are twins, separated at birth or it's just two great minds thinking the same way, LOL.... I used a I-Pod Shuffle kockoff from china, at just $14.00 for a 2Gb unit. This way I get a battery for my Med Scanner for $7.00 and the MP3 unit for sound F/X for my Moebius J-2 for $7.00. Can't beat the price......:thumbsup: By the way, great idea.....:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

you guys are amazing


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> you guys are amazing


Thank you Lou, coming from you that means alot.......:wave:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Actually, I AM among the few that _like_ The voices in these units..they bring back parts of the episodes that involved the tricorders use..Again, these things are made so nicely and so closely resemble the actual prop..I think that so many here are going out of thier way to transform it from a "toy" to a prop...in my opinion, Laughable, and a waste of time..I love it as is...I am not going to go crazy trying to "accurize it"...those that are,good luck to you! I know its a toy...and from even 5 feet..it LOOKs like the prop..good enough for me

Z


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Zathros said:


> Actually, I AM among the few that _like_ The voices in these units..they bring back parts of the episodes that involved the tricorders use..Again, these things are made so nicely and so closely resemble the actual prop..I think that so many here are going out of thier way to transform it from a "toy" to a prop...in my opinion, Laughable, and a waste of time..I love it as is...I am not going to go crazy trying to "accurize it"...those that are,good luck to you! I know its a toy...and from even 5 feet..it LOOKs like the prop..good enough for me
> 
> Z


I'm glad you like yours the way it is, you could have just said that and left off the rest of the comments. It just sounds like sour grapes to me......:drunk:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> If anyone has some tips on the scanner, please let me know. I am looking for a motor small enough to fit in the unit to make it work on small watch batteries. I tried to change the LEDs on the main screen to bright white LEDs, but ended up ruining the circuit board. It seems to be such a fragile piece. I ordered a new medical tricorder to keep to play with while I continue to see what I can do with the one I pretty muc hruined. I have a tricorder kit I purchased a long time ago. I plan to replace some parts on the ruined one with the old one and maybe put new electronics in it. I want t osee what I can do.


Hi Opus, did you ever find the motor you were looking for?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> I'm glad you like yours the way it is, you could have just said that and left off the rest of the comments. It just sounds like sour grapes to me......:drunk:


Teslabe, you're being very reasonable and it sounds like you're not taking any real personal offense at the remarks. Your comment is a lesson in civility.:thumbsup:

Zathros, you can make any comment you wish within the forum rules and I certainly won't take offense. I like the fact that you express your opinions and feel free to do so. I'm sure you've reassured some of us reading these threads that the tricorders are fine just the way they are and need no "improvements" or other alterations.:thumbsup:

Now, however, those of us that are left are going back to obsessing over making "uber-tricorders" out of these excellent reproductions!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

*What I think we're aiming at:*

Those of us that want to tweak these toys some or even go to the extent of doing a major rebuild using the toy's components are, I think, aiming at an "ideal" of what the original on the series was supposed to be. The following are some of the goals I think we're pursuing:

1. The tricorder should have some or all of the original sound effects, accurately reproduced as a simulated functioning item. The sound effects card does this very well though it'd be nice to disable the voices due to their being more of a "fan toy" function vs. the ideal of a simulated working prop. The manipulation of the sound card has been relayed to us and we have information enabling us to do this now.

2. While some of the original props looked pretty bad up close, the hero props(s) were, at least before being used much, very nicely constructed. While not necessary to tear completely down and rebuild the structure, some may go to this extent for the fun of it and improving the appearance just a wee bit.

3. There is a chance to improve upon the originals as well as improving on these reproductions by more fully lighting up the screen or changing the screen to something else, or even replicating the "blank" TV screen as seen on the original props. 

evilbay has some of the analog portable TVs available fairly cheap which might offer an opportunity of putting an actual functioning TV inside. (Add a patch cord connection and it could be used as a monitor for pre-recorded footage from a device that still sends out analog signals.)

Personally, I'll opt for options #1 & #2 but probably not to the extent that some others may go. Any other ideas?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Teslabe, you're being very reasonable and it sounds like you're not taking any real personal offense at the remarks. Your comment is a lesson in civility.:thumbsup:
> 
> Zathros, you can make any comment you wish within the forum rules and I certainly won't take offense. I like the fact that you express your opinions and feel free to do so. I'm sure you've reassured some of us reading these threads that the tricorders are fine just the way they are and need no "improvements" or other alterations.:thumbsup:
> 
> Now, however, those of us that are left are going back to obsessing over making "uber-tricorders" out of these excellent reproductions!


Perfesser, thank you very much for your reply....:wave: I'm here to have fun
and share ideas with a fine group of hobbyist , that's all.....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Those of us that want to tweak these toys some or even go to the extent of doing a major rebuild using the toy's components are, I think, aiming at an "ideal" of what the original on the series was supposed to be. The following are some of the goals I think we're pursuing:
> 
> 1. The tricorder should have some or all of the original sound effects, accurately reproduced as a simulated functioning item. The sound effects card does this very well though it'd be nice to disable the voices due to their being more of a "fan toy" function vs. the ideal of a simulated working prop. The manipulation of the sound card has been relayed to us and we have information enabling us to do this now.
> 
> ...


If there is room, I plan on putting a MP4 video player where the screen goes
and making a animation of the medical display. I will post pictures as I move forward, wish me luck....:wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

teslabe said:


> Hi Opus, did you ever find the motor you were looking for?


I did find a motor. I have yet to fully test it though. I have so much on my plate right now to get this project done. The motor I purchased is a 120 RPM, and works on 6 volts (so I hope the iPod battery will be fine) and is actually meant for robotics. It wasn't too bad in price so I got it.

If I am successful in converting this one, I plan to convert a second one I have so I have one for the Tricorder and one for a medical pouch I am upgrading.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> If there is room, I plan on putting a MP4 video player where the screen goes
> and making a animation of the medical display. I will post pictures as I move forward, wish me luck....:wave:


Ah! MP4 player. I've heard of them but never have seen one.:freak: That's what I get for not keeping up with modern technology. (I don't even own a cell phone and luxuriate in the silence and freedom from constant interruptions of my free time. Answering the phone at work uses up all my patience for the day.:freak

I look forward to seeing what you do with it and may do something similar if it is not too pricey.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

teslabe said:


> If there is room, I plan on putting a MP4 video player where the screen goes
> and making a animation of the medical display. I will post pictures as I move forward, wish me luck....:wave:


I wouldn't mind doing this too Teslabe. If you get the animation done, you opposed to sharing it? I am modifying the Medical Tricorder and would like to do this.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Ah! MP4 player. I've heard of them but never have seen one.:freak: That's what I get for not keeping up with modern technology. (I don't even own a cell phone and luxuriate in the silence and freedom from constant interruptions of my free time. Answering the phone at work uses up all my patience for the day.:freak
> 
> I look forward to seeing what you do with it and may do something similar if it is not too pricey.


Hi Perfesser,
Well I stoped by my Big Boy's Toy store "Fry's Electronics" and picked up the 
two players I will try to use, the one on the left in the first photo, I grabbed just because 
it was only $19.99, can't beat the price. For anyone who would like to do this mod, you need to know that all the controls need to be made remote and placed somewhere inside where you can access them. I have pictures in the Moebius Flying Sub's posts showing what I did there and if you look in "My Photos",
you can see a short video of the MP4 player I'm using for my Reactor Wall.

P.S. Even though the unit on the right in the first photo has a $49.99 price on it, it was on sale
for only $39.99, not bad for a 4Gb player......:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> I wouldn't mind doing this too Teslabe. If you get the animation done, you opposed to sharing it? I am modifying the Medical Tricorder and would like to do this.


Hi Opus, send me a PM.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> Hi Perfesser,
> Well I stoped by my Big Boy's Toy store "Fry's Electronics" and picked up the
> two players I will try to use, the one on the left in the first photo, I grabbed just because
> it was only $19.99, can't beat the price. For anyone who would like to do this mod, you need to know that all the controls need to be made remote and placed some where in side where you can access them. I have pictures in the Moebius Flying Sub's posts showing what I did there and if you look in "My Photos",
> ...


Well, I'll be!  Cheap, too! Can you hook one up to a miniature camera?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Can you hook one up to a miniature camera?


No you can't, these are MP3/MP4 "Players", and do not record video or display
video inputs from cameras. Most can record audio from a built-in mic and maybe audio from it's built-in FM radio but that's it. You need to copy the MP4
files over to the unit for it to play and most need to have the video file converted to it's own Video Codac. Here are two units that can, they are DVR's (Digital Video Recorders), the first picture is a wired unit and the second one is a 2.4GHz wireless unit. These units are three times the cost of the MP4 units. You could also look at baby monitor that have a 2"-2.3" LCD display. Hope that helps....:wave:

P.S. The image on the wireless unit is realtime video from the camera in the picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> No you can't, these are MP3/MP4 "Players", and do not record video or display
> video inputs from cameras. Most can record audio from a built-in mic and maybe audio from it's built-in FM radio but that's it. You need to copy the MP4
> files over to the unit for it to play and most need to have the video file converted to it's own Video Codac. Here are two units that can, they are DVR's (Digital Video Recorders), the first picture is a wired unit and the second one is a 2.4GHz wireless unit. These units are three times the cost of the MP4 units. You could also look at baby monitor that have a 2"-2.3" LCD display. Hope that helps....:wave:


Wow!  Very neat stuff, there! For a few bucks, you can just about make a "real" tricorder.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I got some more work done on the MP4 mod. First, I scanned the display from the unit and then cleaned it up in Photoshop and that took 7 hours:drunk:, it was bad when it was enlarged. I then did the animation of the screen, about 8 hours on that.....:freak: I think it was worth the time. I also worked on the remote control panel, I'm glad there is alot of room in this thing.....:thumbsup:
The first picture is of the artwork out of the unit, the next is after cleaning it up. the last picture is of it running on a 2" LCD MP4 player, it looks far better
in real life then in the picture.

P.S. I posted a very short video of the animation I did for my MP4 player, take a look in "My Photos".


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That is beyond coolness! 

Are the buttons on/off or momentary contacts?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

you know? there is a vinyl that I use sometimes that looks like brushed aluminum. If I can remove the screen frame piece without incident, I may look at plotting a covering for that which would look more like the real thing


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That is beyond coolness!
> 
> Are the buttons on/off or momentary contacts?


Thank you Perfesser for the kind words....:wave: The top three bottons
are push bottons, the center is a micro joystick and the bottom is the USB
port for charging and loading new video. The MP4 player I used is a Truly FT-602,
not one of the three I got last week from fry's, I'll use them elsewhere.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

That is very cool!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> Thank you Perfesser for the kind words....:wave: The top three bottons
> are push bottons, the center is a micro joystick and the bottom is the USB
> port for charging and loading new video. The MP4 player I used is a Truly FT-602,
> not one of the three I got last week from fry's, I'll use them elsewhere.


As usual: excellent info!

I'm interested to see how you mount the controls so that you can use them. 

If they would fit so that you could have them at the top and just inside of the "drawer" (mounted perpendicular to the front so that it pulls out with the drawer) you could have easy access. The challenge then might be to make the controls blend in with the rest of the tricorder even if not seen while the drawer is closed. 

IIRC, Spock sometimes monkeyed around inside the drawer.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> As usual: excellent info!
> 
> I'm interested to see how you mount the controls so that you can use them.
> 
> ...


Hi Perfesser,
My plan is to put the control panel where the battery compartment is. I'll
be using a rechargable Li-ion battery to power everything, so I don't need the original battery holder. This way I hide the controls behind the fake disks that cover the battery compartment now. You only need to get to the controls to start the video....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> That is very cool!


Thank you my friend.....:wave: The animation turned out better then I
thought it would, it just took alot of work.....:freak: But it was will worth
it. the short video that I posted dose not do the real animation justice, it
highly compressed and that makes it look bad but I had to keep the file small
inorder to post it. It's just a sample for you to look at.....


----------



## Yiggy (Aug 12, 2009)

Your work is outstanding! I had been looking for a digital keychain that would play short videos, but your solution looks to be just as cost effective while providing better quality. Well done.

I know you have already cleaned up your Tricorder screen image, but high res JPGs are available on the ArtAsylum blog.

artasylum.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/medical-tricorder.jpg
artasylum.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/science-tricorder.jpg


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Yiggy said:


> Your work is outstanding! I had been looking for a digital keychain that would play short videos, but your solution looks to be just as cost effective while providing better quality. Well done.
> 
> I know you have already cleaned up your Tricorder screen image, but high res JPGs are available on the ArtAsylum blog.
> 
> ...


Yiggy, Thank you so very much for the very kind words and thank you so very much for the Hi Res images. I did a google search and found nothing, so that is why I used the poor quality artwork from the Tricorder's screen. The hardest part was finding the right fonts for all the text. I will drop in the new background tomorrow and re-edit the animation. This time it should go much faster.....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

teslabe, you are blowing my mind with your awesome ideas/work on your Tricorder!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Yiggy, thanks for the links of the Tricorder screens!:wave:

Lee, stop drooling or you will mess up another keyboard!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> teslabe, you are blowing my mind with your awesome ideas/work on your Tricorder!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Yiggy, thanks for the links of the Tricorder screens!


I concur with the above! 



Lloyd Collins said:


> Lee, stop drooling or you will mess up another keyboard!


It IS that obvious, isn't it? :drunk:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> teslabe, you are blowing my mind with your awesome ideas/work on your Tricorder!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Yiggy, thanks for the links of the Tricorder screens!:wave:
> 
> Lee, stop drooling or you will mess up another keyboard!


Lloyd, Thank you very much for the very nice comments, I'm embarrassed....
This is a fun project, as much fun as all the Moebius's IA kits that I'm working on......:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Any progress over the weekend? 

Roll call:

mikephys

CessnaDriver

teslabe

Opus Penguin

Lloyd Collins

Perfesser Coffee: still studying on the matter but may start soon on aluminum frame since my car is mostly fixed now (THAT project SUCKED--let me tell you. Old but nice car ('92 Buick Roadmaster) and I'm not wanting to spend a lot of money on it to replace the right exhaust manifold and/or the gaskets--the bolts are about rusted away so it would be a lot of work/expense for me. Learning curve was steep but I wound up locating the leaks and used some muffler sealant around the outside of the joints and so far, so good! If it lasts just another couple of years (180,000+ miles on it now) I'll be happy. I don't really care that replacing gaskets would now involve chipping away at it with a chisel since, by that point, it's not just _au revoir_ to the car, it's _GOODBYE!_ In the meantime, I have compression again and blessed, blessed silence in place of that awful rhythmic _blapping _sound. Now it's time to repair my other car  )


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I always assumed the moire disc was 'in use' and the others in the stack were to be pulled out, and switched out. Altho clearly they could be like stacked hard drives.
> 
> But I'l go a little further into crazy town. I always had thought that the disc in the Communicator was the SAME DISC as the Tricorder. Not sure WHY it would be like that, maybe so the Communicator could do log entries, or maybe set to 'take a message' or send a high speed burst (one way) communication.
> 
> There seemed to be an attempt for consistent design elements and technology, and it was logical to me that if they looked the same, they should be the same.



AARGH! I missed this post earlier! 

Fascinating idea! :thumbsup: I like it and shall adopt it! The audio/visual recording and replaying electronics AND the programming/archival memory are all in that one disc! Everything else is in the device whether it's the communicator with its connection to the ship or the tricorder with its scanning abilities. 

I've always thought that the communicator had visual capabilities as well but were not necessary and seldom used. Remember the awkwardness of the visual check that the commander did in "Forbidden Planet?" Just didn't play well. The tricorder definitely had the visual capabilities however.

I wonder if the rectangular data storage units used on the larger computers could have contained several of the of discs inside???

Small aluminum discs with moire decals on one side with clear plastic to protect it should do the trick. :wave:



> I'd also liked to have discussed the Phaser with Matt Jeffries. All that STUFF (as in moving parts to give the actors 'business' to do in a scene) that Mr. Chang built into the hero, and almost NONE of it used!
> 
> But what I REALLY find funny? Now that we KNOW what all the Phaser parts were and most of what they did, looking at the various Phasers that have been made since (mostly TMP and TNG) that used WRONG assumptions, based off the old Technical Manual, in their builds.
> 
> Such as the Hand Phaser, the cover over the sight long thought to be the trigger. Look how that error was passed on!


Very good point! I have, however, when studying some footage of phaser scenes, found that they occasionally used the correct buttons for the right reasons. IIRC, McCoy pushed the trigger on the hand phaser while firing on the Mugato. I think in one scene in another episode had Kirk adjusting the clear nozzle on the barrel of the phaser 2 to adjust to a wide beam ("Spock's Brain?"). 

BUT, overall, you're exactly right. I think they found in shooting the hand phaser--difficult to begin with since it was small--that showing what was happening under the phaser one was too difficult and they just showed the tops of the hand phasers for the most part. That feature, from a production standpoint, was not thought out well.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Any progress over the weekend?
> 
> Roll call:
> 
> ...


I pretty much finished the medical scanner. I still need to add a connector to be able to recharge the ipod shuffle battery then it is done (also need to re-add the red stripe as I removed it due to it being on crooked). I am waiting for the recharger in the mail. I guess I can post a video of it if I can figure out how to do so. It will be awhile before I modify the tricorder though.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Any progress over the weekend?
> 
> Roll call:
> 
> ...


I did get some work done, I added the new background to the animation and it looks great, thanks to Yiggy for the link. I also did some prep work on the front panel and took the side panel off to see how much room I have for the
new wiring. I took a look at where the remote control panel will be going and it looks like it will be a good fit....:thumbsup:

P.S. The LEDs in the first picture will not be the ones I use. I was going to put them into the lens that came out of the front panel but after I took the picture I took a closer look and found a 5mm LED fits without the lens. I think that would look much better.....


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I put a switch to silence the motor, I don't miss the spinning moire. I can enjoy the sound FX so much more now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

teslabe,,naked Tricorder! Black finish, silver highlights....I had to look.
It is coming along real good so far. I'm excited by your progress, you look like you know what you are doing. I'm jealous! 

Lee, I'm still looking through my junk boxes for a motor. I like to strip any electronic device that dies for parts, so I am sure I will find one. No money, so it is stone knives and bear skin time.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> teslabe,,naked Tricorder! Black finish, silver highlights....I had to look.
> It is coming along real good so far. I'm excited by your progress, you look like you know what you are doing. I'm jealous!
> 
> Lee, I'm still looking through my junk boxes for a motor. I like to strip any electronic device that dies for parts, so I am sure I will find one. No money, so it is stone knives and bear skin time.


Thank you very much Lloyd......:wave: This thing has so much room inside, one could go crazy..... It's too bad it came so scratched up, I will have to repaint the silver and I don't think I can use the clear cover for the screen, I'll use some clear sheet plastic from Evergreen to go over the LCD display.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

teslabe, I saw on a site about building a Tricorder model, that the curved part at the top of a clear one liter soft drink bottle, was cut out for the Tricorder screen. I tried it out as a test on a Wilco Tricorder resin model, and it looked like the screen used one. I don't have the link anymore, but I just remembered this tip.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> teslabe, I saw on a site about building a Tricorder model, that the curved part at the top of a clear one liter soft drink bottle, was cut out for the Tricorder screen. I tried it out as a test on a Wilco Tricorder resin model, and it looked like the screen used one. I don't have the link anymore, but I just remembered this tip.


Lloyd, thanks for the tip, I'll take a look at the store tomorrow and see what I
can find......:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I pretty much finished the medical scanner. I still need to add a connector to be able to recharge the ipod shuffle battery then it is done (also need to re-add the red stripe as I removed it due to it being on crooked). I am waiting for the recharger in the mail. I guess I can post a video of it if I can figure out how to do so. It will be awhile before I modify the tricorder though.


Cool! :thumbsup:Would love to see pics posted once you're done or any progress shots along the way.



teslabe said:


> I did get some work done, I added the new background to the animation and it looks great, thanks to Yiggy for the link. I also did some prep work on the front panel and took the side panel off to see how much room I have for the new wiring. I took a look at where the remote control panel will be going and it looks like it will be a good fit....:thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. The LEDs in the first picture will not be the ones I use. I was going to put them into the lens that came out of the front panel but after I took the picture I took a closer look and found a 5mm LED fits without the lens. I think that would look much better.....


Cool progress pics! Thanks for those--they're almost a "how to"--just lacking the arrows and the text. 

More reference pics for those, like me, that are interested.



CessnaDriver said:


> I put a switch to silence the motor, I don't miss the spinning moire. I can enjoy the sound FX so much more now.


I've been debating on that very thing. I don't think it's really that much of an effect that will be missed by the casual/usual observer/user. I think you've made the best choice for curing that problem.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Lee, I'm still looking through my junk boxes for a motor. I like to strip any electronic device that dies for parts, so I am sure I will find one. No money, so it is stone knives and bear skin time.


Believe me, I know the feeling! Luckily, with this new tricorder, there's so much there already that you can do a lot without spending hardly any more money.

It occurred to look at my stock aluminum this morning to check it against the new tricorder and discovered that it's not thick enough. It will mean another trip to Lowe's for some stock aluminum. 

The good news is that the aluminum I've got will be perfect for making a new faceplate for the hood for the new tricorder or the other tricorder that I'm building up from a Wilco kit. 

The new tricorder can be a great template for making a decent "dummy" version out of the Wilco. I'm thinking of going ahead and making an aluminum frame for both while I'm at it. I've already cut the Wilco into its components and will just glue/screw it all together.

Add my thanks to teslabe's for the tip on the screen--I need to find something like that for the Wilco.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Cool progress pics! Thanks for those--they're almost a "how to"--just lacking the arrows and the text.
> 
> More reference pics for those, like me, that are interested.


Thank you Perfesser, feel free to PM me if there are any pictures you need. I try to limit the number of photos I post in a thread, we have only so much space allowed..... More pictures to come.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> Thank you Perfesser, feel free to PM me if there are any pictures you need. I try to limit the number of photos I post in a thread, we have only so much space allowed..... More pictures to come.


Don't hold back!:woohoo:

Feel free to post elsewhere and put in links.

Or, if you run out of space, I can post some of them for you on my own HT account.

Der's plenty, I say, plenty o' space fo' pics!:hat:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lee, I bought the Exploration Set from Wilco years back, and now plan to make them the stunt set, where my DST set is my hero set. 

Put on my Science blue shirt, my hero Exploration Set, walk around with my cane, and I will be...A. A geek....B. Retired Starfleet....or C. Mental case material. I prefer B, but that is me.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Lee, I bought the Exploration Set from Wilco years back, and now plan to make them the stunt set, where my DST set is my hero set.
> 
> Put on my Science blue shirt, my hero Exploration Set, walk around with my cane, and I will be...A. A geek....B. Retired Starfleet....or C. Mental case material. I prefer B, but that is me.


:lol:

I'm comfortable with my geekiness since coming out of the geek closet a few years back.

I have vague plans for laser equipped phaser reproductions and associated landing party equipment to be used in war games on a buddies property up in VA. 

The Wilco set is really good. I got the tricorder, STTMP phaser, STIII phaser and combat phaser. I'm most of the way adding electronics to the STIII phaser. The combat phaser, I'm not sure about yet but will probably add a laser pointer/sound effects to it also.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm comfortable with my geekiness since coming out of the geek closet a few years back.
> 
> ...


Now this is a cool idea. If there is a way you could create a more sofisticated "Laser Tag" game using Star Trek phasers and such. I would be out there in VA with you if anyone ever developed that. Seeing laser shots from everyone while in the field would be cool. Of course there is the problem with laser blinding, so if a less powerful laser could be used or something .... However, if done safely it could be a fun game.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok just for PerfesserCoffee, here is a link to my Medical Scanner to view how it works. I ask that you forgive me on the poor video as it was done quickly with not the best camera in the world. The prop is also not quite done, needing a few cosmetic tweaks, and I still need to add the charging port for the battery. However, I thought you would like to see how it turned out.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Now this is a cool idea. If there is a way you could create a more sofisticated "Laser Tag" game using Star Trek phasers and such. I would be out there in VA with you if anyone ever developed that. Seeing laser shots from everyone while in the field would be cool. Of course there is the problem with laser blinding, so if a less powerful laser could be used or something .... However, if done safely it could be a fun game.


Funny about that....because it was tried!

Back in '79, Milton-Bradly had the rights for 'electronic' toys from ST:TMP and they did a rather nice Enterprise and a pair of Phasers. they had I/R emitters and receivers and a range of about 25 feet or so, when you 'hit' the other phaser it would make an explosion sound and deactivate for a little bit, and much to my surprise they were on the same frequ as the later Lazer Tag gear. (Starlyte had much more range however)

and yes, I was a horrible collector because I modified one of the pair to be a bit more 'prop-like' by carving and sanding off the ST logo and such.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yep, I had a pair of those too and did the same thing!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I missed the phasers. I saw them one week, waited until the next week to get them, and never found them again. 

I have been thinking of putting a red laser pointer in a phaser. Go out in the fog, and you will see the beam, and it looks SO COOL!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Opus, your video was short and sweet! I am impressed!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> Ok just for PerfesserCoffee, here is a link to my Medical Scanner to view how it works. I ask that you forgive me on the poor video as it was done quickly with not the best camera in the world. The prop is also not quite done, needing a few cosmetic tweaks, and I still need to add the charging port for the battery. However, I thought you would like to see how it turned out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXrzHO5CTO4


Andrew, Very nice work,I love the speed of your motor. It turned out great.....:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Now this is a cool idea. If there is a way you could create a more sofisticated "Laser Tag" game using Star Trek phasers and such. I would be out there in VA with you if anyone ever developed that. Seeing laser shots from everyone while in the field would be cool. Of course there is the problem with laser blinding, so if a less powerful laser could be used or something .... However, if done safely it could be a fun game.


You're right: safety first. Even the red laser pointers would be something you'd want to avoid putting into someone's eyes but they'd be far cheaper and safer than the blu-ray lasers that some have put into phasers. 

However, I think an "honor" system of laser tag where you also keep the phaser shots no higher than chest level should be sufficient. On the other hand, two light-activated sound and LED effect units that are activated by laser shots could be put on the velcro utility belts front and back.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Ok just for PerfesserCoffee, here is a link to my Medical Scanner to view how it works. I ask that you forgive me on the poor video as it was done quickly with not the best camera in the world. The prop is also not quite done, needing a few cosmetic tweaks, and I still need to add the charging port for the battery. However, I thought you would like to see how it turned out.


You did it! Excellent! It's turning at the right rate and the sound effects are there, too :thumbsup:

One thing I was considering IF I fool with it is to put white reflective tape where the silver reflector is. Not sure if the effect would be better or not. Of course, that is one instrument I've never studied in detail so I'm not sure whether it'd make it inaccurate to do that or not.

Does anyone have any decent reference photos/screen grabs?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Funny about that....because it was tried!
> 
> Back in '79, Milton-Bradly had the rights for 'electronic' toys from ST:TMP and they did a rather nice Enterprise and a pair of Phasers. they had I/R emitters and receivers and a range of about 25 feet or so, when you 'hit' the other phaser it would make an explosion sound and deactivate for a little bit, and much to my surprise they were on the same frequ as the later Lazer Tag gear. (Starlyte had much more range however)
> 
> and yes, I was a horrible collector because I modified one of the pair to be a bit more 'prop-like' by carving and sanding off the ST logo and such.


I think I remember those but was too old and appreciative of how the originals looked at the time to purchase those though I did play with a phaser toy that my young cousin had. 

A lot could be done with the Art Asylum phasers to accurize them and put laser pointers in them. I'd want to beef up the sound effects if possible, however. The MR replica is louder and would carry over a longer distance but I wouldn't want to abuse it in the field.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You did it! Excellent! It's turning at the right rate and the sound effects are there, too :thumbsup:
> 
> One thing I was considering IF I fool with it is to put white reflective tape where the silver reflector is. Not sure if the effect would be better or not. Of course, that is one instrument I've never studied in detail so I'm not sure whether it'd make it inaccurate to do that or not.
> 
> Does anyone have any decent reference photos/screen grabs?


Thanks for all the complements. The motor is a 120 RPM but at 6 volts so with the 4 volt ipod shuffle battery in there it spins slower. At first I thought I goofed, but then liked the speed. The motor I got was pretty nice and I plan to get a second to modify another medical scanner the same way. On your question of original prop shots, here is a guy who claims to own the original hero prop:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

BTW, I cannot take full credit for the work I did on my scanner. I followed instructions provided to me by a user on the RPF prop forum named Stapleton13. He supplied me with the aluminum disks to replace the top and bottom of the cylinder portion, and the instructions of what to use. Everything else I did on my own, but followed his guidelines. If anyone wants a copy of the document I threw together to do this, as well as where to get the parts, I can send it to you. Just PM me.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I was looking for more info/photos of the scanner, and found this on e-bay. It is the same scanner that came with the science Tricorder. I could do some minor changes to make mine to look like it, if it is screen accurate.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Star-Trek-TOS-HERO-MEDICAL-SCIENCE-SCANNER-PROP_W0QQitemZ260427980549QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca2b79f05&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Thanks for all the complements. The motor is a 120 RPM but at 6 volts so with the 4 volt ipod shuffle battery in there it spins slower. At first I thought I goofed, but then liked the speed. The motor I got was pretty nice and I plan to get a second to modify another medical scanner the same way. On your question of original prop shots, here is a guy who claims to own the original hero prop:


Excellent info! It appears that the outside of the toy version is very accurate--even nicer since it's meeting an idealized standard superior to the original prop.

Reflective red tape could be used on the spinning inside portion just to create a little more visual interest. 

The circular portion on the spinner does appear to be silver so that seems to be accurate. (Reflective white tape behind some silver tinting_ might_ juice that effect up some. I've had good results using white reflective tape behind tinted clear parts to "light" warp engines in the past.)

Anyway, what you've got is dead on. I think you've even improved it (over what your instructions were) with the more moderate motor speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I was looking for more info/photos of the scanner, and found this on e-bay. It is the same scanner that came with the science Tricorder. I could do some minor changes to make mine to look like it, if it is screen accurate.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Star-Trek-TOS-HERO-MEDICAL-SCIENCE-SCANNER-PROP_W0QQitemZ260427980549QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca2b79f05&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


That is a nice rendition. I, too, wonder how it compares to the original.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would purchase that if I had the cash. If this is the same one seen on the prop boards, it is screen accurate as the builder watched the show and reviewed the prop specs. There is actually a spinning wheel inside to provide the multi color lights like the original prop would have.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Got some more work done on my Tricorder body. I cut out the battery box, repainted the silver on the main body and the display/control panel. Then I installed the new remote control panel for the MP4 player and routed the wiring. With MP4 player it's easy to make it a Medical/Science tricorder, just by having both animations loaded into the player and the old power switch wired accross the two pads on the tricorder's circuit board. Flip the old power switch up for Medical and play that animation, flip the switch down for Science and run that animation, filp to the middle to turn the unit off. Just a thought.....

P.S. A very big "THANK YOU" to CessnaDriver for the heads up on the tricorder's jumpers.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S.S. I just put the fake disk front on the unit and found that the large silver botton top on the joystick got in the way, no biggy, popped it off and it now closes fine......


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> I would purchase that if I had the cash. If this is the same one seen on the prop boards, it is screen accurate as the builder watched the show and reviewed the prop specs. There is actually a spinning wheel inside to provide the multi color lights like the original prop would have.


I watched the video, and seeing the color wheel spinning. I compared the color changing LED on my scanner, and it is of course a little different, but acceptable.

Until see the scanner photos online, I really never noticed it on TOS, so it was new to me.I was not interested in the small hand scanners, so now I have something new to see on TOS. It is a thrill to see new stuff (to me) on a over 40 year old show!

teslabe, your Tricorder work is more amazing each time I see new photos. As for the fake disk front, make it fit, as it bothers me that it is not in place.:tongue:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> teslabe, your Tricorder work is more amazing each time I see new photos. As for the fake disk front, make it fit, as it bothers me that it is not in place.:tongue:


Lloyd, thank you very much for your kind words.....:wave: Your wish is my comand...... I had fixed the issue with the fake disk cover...... Just remove the large botton top for the joystick from the MP4 player, it works fine without it.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I knew you could figure it out!:thumbsup:

In the Star Fleet Technical Manual the inside circuits were show as the 20th century equivalent of the 23rd century. Now you are showing us the 21st century version....!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I knew you could figure it out!:thumbsup:
> 
> In the Star Fleet Technical Manual the inside circuits were show as the 20th century equivalent of the 23rd century. Now you are showing us the 21st century version....!


Lloyd, How do I answer this, I don't even own the Star Fleet Tech. Manuals....
The prop drives my input....:thumbsup: It's a great peace to work with and comes apart without a problem. It's just so much fun to work with.....:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

teslabe, you are in luck. Go to the below link, scroll to the bottom of the page, and you will find the scans of the Tech Manual pages, as well as MANY other plans. Even tho the manual has the hand scanner wrong, I like the design idea. 

As a teen...so long ago......oh sorry...I thought of building a hand scanner using a rubber grip of a short stubby screw driver, since it was the same as on the page....I wonder what happened to the grip.

http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/blueprints-main2.php


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> Lloyd, thank you very much for your kind words.....:wave: Your wish is my comand...... I had fixed the issue with the fake disk cover...... Just remove the large botton top for the joystick from the MP4 player, it works fine without it.....:thumbsup:


ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! I like your solution there! INGENIUS!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! I like your solution there! INGENIUS!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you very much Perfesser, the kit seems to build itself, I'm just following orders.....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Update on my puny efforts:

I've found the piece of aluminum that I had set aside. I thought that it was a ruler and had been using it for a straight edge for a while now. I'll be using the toy parts as a pattern. 

Not sure what I've got around the house (or can find elsewhere) to use for the "cross beams." Luckily, aluminum is use a lot in the construction of various electronics and other items and I've been pretty good about scavenging such material from old printers and other defunct devices. 

In case I need it, I have a large sheet of the correctly textured, IIRC, black ABS plastic that may come in handy.

If hollow square aluminum tubing is found, I'm going to fill it up with epoxy putty so that I can screw into it.

Anybody have any recommendations?

BTW: What's the verdict on the piece on the bottom piece? Was it always aluminum as I've seen in one reference screen cap or was it sometimes black textured ABS plastic?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think you are on the right track, and I can't think of any more recommendations at this time.
As for the aluminum bottom piece, it is the first time I have seen it in your screen grab. I was just watching about 6 episodes last night to look at the Tricorder and they were all black. They were all 1st season episodes. They made changes to the Tricorder over the three years and hero, stunt, and background ones all had some differences, but black is what mainly I see.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I like the aluminum bottom. I think Long did his like that. 

I've got some pictures of the original from that scene that I got from somewhere.

I found the perfect thing for the cross piece from Lowes. It's aluminum edging for pieces of plywood. It's the smaller size and matches the toy version. It's only three sides but that won't be a problem since the back side isn't seen anyway.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So the question is, are you going to add the aluminum bottom?

Good find on the aluminum piece. Are you almost there for all of your pieces?

I am watching episodes from the 1st season, and noticed that McCoy is carrying his Tricorder and other equipment in a black bag, like the Doctors of old. It is a nice touch.

Over the years I have bought prop kits, and one was the Tricorder. It was not very well made, but was adaptable. When I was working on it, I had made the two side frame pieces out of aluminum. Now if I can find the kit I already have a start, but where is it?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> So the question is, are you going to add the aluminum bottom?


Yes! Even if it were the only one of the props that was done that way, it is one that Spock used in some good episodes and I like the extra bit of metal showing in an unexpected place.



> Good find on the aluminum piece. Are you almost there for all of your pieces?


For rebuilding the frame of the toy, yes, I think I'm there. I'll be using a dremel tool cutting wheel to rough cut the pieces and then filing and sanding to get to the right size/finish. I'll be using screws and epoxy putty for assembly. For example, on the bottom piece, I think I'll cut out tabs and then fit those into holes drilled into the side aluminum pieces and then reinforcing with screws and putty. I'll try to get some WIP pics for those complicated portions.



> I am watching episodes from the 1st season, and noticed that McCoy is carrying his Tricorder and other equipment in a black bag, like the Doctors of old. It is a nice touch.


He did that in the salt vampire episode, didn't he?



> Over the years I have bought prop kits, and one was the Tricorder. It was not very well made, but was adaptable. When I was working on it, I had made the two side frame pieces out of aluminum. Now if I can find the kit I already have a start, but where is it?


Cool! That's a good head start!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lee, it was first seen in Man Trap. I haven't re-watched many episodes in the 1st season yet, but as far as The Devil in the Dark he used it. I'm skipping around watching them.
Now the Salt Vampire was seen twice, Man Trap and The Squire of Gothos, FYI.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Here are the tricorder photos I've collected from various forums and websites on the internet:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

More:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

And more:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

And yet more:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive collected photos! It will be a great help. After seeing these, I thought I would post a grab of a stunt Tricorder, just for fun. Notice the silver on the sides that are not fully painted.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ha! You're right! Then again, the paint may have been scraped off during the stunt work (on that episode or an earlier one). One good thing about an aluminum frame is that it never needs painting. One good and bad thing is that aluminum is softer than many other metals and may be more easily nicked though that also means it's easier to cut and sand. 

If aluminum were not fairly easy to work with, I probably wouldn't be doing this. I don't have a machine shop and only a little experience with metal. My last project in metal was last month where a buddy and I converted two inaccurate brass framed Colt 1851 Navy revolvers to Confederate manufactured Griswold & Gunnison pistols. I even stamped serial numbers on the frames and cylinders. We filed down the hexagonal barrels some and then ground them down smoother on a makeshift lathe (heavy duty drill in a vise). The cylinders were also smoothed down the same way. 

That was hardened steel and a real pain to work with. I'm looking forward to playing with the aluminum instead.

*I took my tricorder apart yesterday. It looks a bit simpler than I thought and the piece of aluminum trim I have will work for both cross pieces even though the lower one of the toy is a bit thicker. After checking my photos, it appears that the bottom cross piece as represented on the toy is not representative of the real items and just fills in space in the compartment above the battery casing. 

The bottom of the toy is done differently from the aluminum bottomed tricorder prop. The toy has a lip on the bottom so that the black plastic piece down there is not as wide as the aluminum piece on the prop. There are also cut-outs in the aluminum piece (as seen in the bottom photo of post #158 above) that allow the edges of the bottom compartment cover to fit when closed. It will be necessary to do something like that so that the aluminum piece can be its proper width. 

*The plan is to:

1. Using plastic frame as pattern, transfer to alum. stock and then cut out and smooth down. This includes the side alum. pieces as well as the cross pieces and hood display faceplate.

2. Drill out necessary holes--again using frame as pattern.

3. Assemble using screws, bolts, and epoxy putty for receiving the screws and reinforcing the frame where necessary. I may use a torch and a little solder to reinforce the corners. 

4. I'm going to add the three-way switch as described earlier (thanks to CessnaDriver post #62) for optional effects sounds. I'm not sure if I'm going with a basic made up screen or the MP4 player screen.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Impressive collected photos! It will be a great help. After seeing these, I thought I would post a grab of a stunt Tricorder, just for fun. Notice the silver on the sides that are not fully painted.


The cardboard and gaffers tape tricorder....nice!
It's strange to see it in close ups as the shape is different than the other tricorders.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I was surprised too. But, as we know, they never expected us to be seeing it on any video format. 

Lee, have you though of using a metal tap for the screws instead of nuts?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Lee, have you though of using a metal tap for the screws instead of nuts?


Hm! I might use BOTH depending on location/load. Alum being soft tends to strip out.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

One thing I've been considering is making a pull-out control panel for the inside of the bottom compartment. You'd pull the drawer out and there would be an inset panel--the bottom attached perpendicularly to the compartment door. 

It would fill in something that was never shown on air and give me a place to put additional switches/controls. Spock was seen on occasion messing around inside, this would be presented as something that he could have been working on.

Not sure, how to do it in order to kee the look consistent with the rest of the prop, however. Any suggestions or screen caps of something that small from the show that might work?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't remember seeing any workings on that scale, except on the Tricorder and Communicator, so wing it! Star Trek TOS is not known for mini/micro controls.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I don't remember seeing any workings on that scale, except on the Tricorder and Communicator, so wing it! Star Trek TOS is not known for mini/micro controls.


 Great point! As a matter of fact, all I could think of were the tricorder, communicator, and phaser controls. Everything else used large, colored buttons, I think 

I'll try to extrapolate from the tricorder and other landing party equipment without being too repetitious.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I always assumed the moire disc was 'in use' and the others in the stack were to be pulled out, and switched out. Altho clearly they could be like stacked hard drives.
> 
> But I'l go a little further into crazy town. I always had thought that the disc in the Communicator was the SAME DISC as the Tricorder. Not sure WHY it would be like that, maybe so the Communicator could do log entries, or maybe set to 'take a message' or send a high speed burst (one way) communication.
> 
> There seemed to be an attempt for consistent design elements and technology, and it was logical to me that if they looked the same, they should be the same.





PerfesserCoffee said:


> The audio/visual recording and replaying electronics AND the programming/archival memory are all in that one disc! Everything else is in the device whether it's the communicator with its connection to the ship or the tricorder with its scanning abilities.


How about this: could the disc be the "transtator" unit that forms the basis of all Federation technology?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You have revealed sensitive information on Federation secrets, so you will be visited by Starfleet Intelligents.:freak::tongue:

Run, Lee, Run!  Oops! Not TOS.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> You have revealed sensitive information on Federation secrets, so you will be visited by Starfleet Intelligence.:freak::tongue:
> 
> Run, Lee, Run!  Oops! Not TOS.


I gumped that one up, didn't I?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Any updates out there?

I've got the aluminum side pieces cut but not shaped yet. The thickness and width of the piece of aluminum stock was nearly dead-on. I just have to do a little shaping top and bottom.

The cross pieces have been measured and I've started cutting them out. I'll try to remember to get WIP pics tonight.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think I have found a motor to work, but need more test.

I wouldn't go into the testing lab for a while, unless you have force field belt on.:freak:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice to see the Geological Tricorder is up for pre-order ....

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17807&id=TR-708126359


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> Nice to see the Geological Tricorder is up for pre-order ....
> 
> http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17807&id=TR-708126359


That's great to hear! I was afraid they wouldn't come out with it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

oh, the heck with that! it's the original ST:TMP phaser!

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17808

Not the altered, messed up TWoK version!

Arrggh.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> oh, the heck with that! it's the original ST:TMP phaser!
> 
> http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17808
> 
> ...


http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17757

I've always preferred the TWOK version myself 

Although I really like their taking this prop to its authentic limit, I've never really been turned on by its design. The phasers 1 and 2, 1b and 2b, the combat phaser, heck even some of the later designs from the post TNG series and TNG movies are really cool. This one I put in the general category of the early dustbusters from ST:TNG--blech!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Saracen dog! Roman pig! you have no taste for the finer things! 

I just happen to have a soft spot for all things ST:TMP. the sheer amount of struggle that various production people endured to bring that movie out. Brick Price and his crew did a man's job with the key props and they don't get any respect.

See, problem was, Roddenberry had all these ideas in his head that had churned around since the series, such as the 'seamless future'. Clothing would not be made as it is today, it would be 'beamed' onto you in your sonic shower, seamless and perfectly fitted. When you tired of it it would be stripped, the raw matter returned to the matrix and a new item of clothing would be formed around you, or not as you wished. Now, the problem with this is, this is (was) the 20th Century, and you can't DO that. 

Same with Phasers and Tricorders. Seamless, flawless. Well, you can get that look with a prop but when you have to fix is, oy. And of course can't have holsters, that's so primitive! But velcro wouldn't work on the new Phasers! So what they ended up doing is epoxying a small metal hook, sized to fit inside the 'waist stripe' of the pistol and painted the same gray. I think if you look carefully at the guards on the bridge during the 'light probe' scene you can see the hook.

I think the little things they did to the Phaser for TWoK harmed the smooth look, and I have NO idea why it has different deco on the top plate where the controls are. I don't think they did anything there because they would have been concerned with messing up the skin conduction switch points.

And the 1st season Phasers from TNG...yeah, I have NO idea what was going on with those. Note that in official publications they have more or less vanished.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Okay, okay! They're not quite as bad as the dustbusters. I sincerely apologize, sir! I was completely out of line with that comment and I regret my outburst.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Okay, okay! They're not quite as bad as the dustbusters. I sincerely apologize, sir! I was completely out of line with that comment and I regret my outburst.


Nothing to apologize for, sir. I would not call you out for a duel over a simple matter of opinion! 

Now, the people at Rubies who made that classic Trek Phaser in orange and silver, THEY I might meet on the field of honor!

(seriously, go to the EntEarth page and look at the bottom, it should there with the 'you may also like' stuff. holy crap WHAT?)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

But ain't it so cute! 

I was really hoping to see a duel.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I would not call you out for a duel over a simple matter of opinion!


Huh?  

As long as phasers are kept at heavy stun--why not?



> Now, the people at Rubies who made that classic Trek Phaser in orange and silver, THEY I might meet on the field of honor!
> 
> (seriously, go to the EntEarth page and look at the bottom, it should there with the 'you may also like' stuff. holy crap WHAT?)


I suppose I should email them or something and find out. I'm still trying to figure that out. They can't be serious with that, can they? Is that not some sort of "stand-in" until they get the real thing? Bizarre!

(I really hope there's not some new government regulation requiring toy pistols to be colored only in orange and white.)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Aluminum stock pieces purchased from Lowe's. IIRC, the cross pieces are 3/8ths inch plywood trim. The other aluminum is 1/3" X 2" X 36" stock--also from Lowe's.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Huh?
> 
> As long phasers are kept at heavy stun--why not?
> 
> ...


I got one the other day at Newbury comics. It's blue! I mean sky blue. But for $11.99 it's not bad. It looks close to the AA/DST phaser. I figure I can always paint it. The sound is not too bad. It's really kind of fun.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> I got one the other day at Newbury comics. It's blue! I mean sky blue. But for $11.99 it's not bad. It looks close to the AA/DST phaser. I figure I can always paint it. The sound is not too bad. It's really kind of fun.


So it's just a toy with absolutely no pretension to being anything more?:freak:

Strange since the shape is very close. Got a picture of it?


----------



## Yiggy (Aug 12, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Huh?
> 
> As long as phasers are kept at heavy stun--why not?
> 
> ...


In case you have forgotten, the reason for the odd colors on some costume phasers is that kids were getting shot by police when holding realistic looking weapons. (Not necessarily toy phasers, but laser tag guns, uzi squirt pistols etc...) They are just trying to cover themselves in case of lawsuit....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yiggy said:


> In case you have forgotten, the reason for the odd colors on some costume phasers is that kids were getting shot by police when holding realistic looking weapons. (Not necessarily toy phasers, but laser tag guns, uzi squirt pistols etc...) They are just trying to cover themselves in case of lawsuit....



Yeah, you're right. I just wasn't thinking.:freak:

Come to think of it, just the other day I heard on the evening news about a police raid on a local Starfleet club meeting. 

Yep! It got really ugly. A lot of nerds were seriously hurt and their illegally authentic phasers were confiscated.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Steve H said:


> oh, the heck with that! it's the original ST:TMP phaser!
> 
> http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC17808
> 
> ...


Per DST on the differences with TWOK and Entertainment Earth TMP phasers:

_The standard release is the phaser from TWOK the EE release is the phaser from TMP. There are differences in the color and control panel. I think they mean sound effect not voice effect. The TMP phaser will have sounds that the TWOK phaser will not._

Nice to hear no voices, only sound effects. I plan to get me at least one of each of these.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Voice on a Phaser I like to hear, "STOP! You dirty Klingon, Phaser on KILL!".


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> So it's just a toy with absolutely no pretension to being anything more?:freak:
> 
> Strange since the shape is very close. Got a picture of it?


It's a toy, but a fun one.

Here is a few photos. I included my Art Asylum phaser for comparison.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> It's a toy, but a fun one.
> 
> Here are a few photos. I included my Art Asylum phaser for comparison.


Thanks for the pics, Mach! I see what you mean. The P1 is integral with the P2 then? If it separates I don't see the lines.

I suppose you could paint it up to get it to "crapazoid" status or a little better. The sounds are good?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Voice on a Phaser I like to hear, "STOP! You dirty Klingon, Phaser on KILL!".


"You Klingon son, you've killed my . . . " might be a better line.


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> Per DST on the differences with TWOK and Entertainment Earth TMP phasers:
> 
> _The standard release is the phaser from TWOK the EE release is the phaser from TMP. There are differences in the color and control panel. I think they mean sound effect not voice effect. The TMP phaser will have sounds that the TWOK phaser will not._
> 
> Nice to hear no voices, only sound effects. I plan to get me at least one of each of these.


I am looking foreward to getting both of those type of phasers. It really has been too long waiting on these phasers. 

Anyone notice that EE is going to be releasing the Geological Tricorder sometime next year around February or May??


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

What's this line at ee? A snide shot?

"Here's the phaser used in the TV series! With a push of a button, you'll hear sounds from the Star Trek: The Original Series TV show *as you blast your way out of your boring existence* and across the galaxy to new fun and adventure! Batteries not included. "​


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Thanks for the pics, Mach! I see what you mean. The P1 is integral with the P2 then? If it separates I don't see the lines.
> 
> I suppose you could paint it up to get it to "crapazoid" status or a little better. The sounds are good?


The P1 is molded to the P2, It could be cut out and rebuild, but with the DST phaser out there I don't think it's worth it. The emitter is to small as is the knob on the left/front side of the P2. The P1 seems a bit fat, but other than that the dimensions seem to match up with the AA/DST phaser.

It's kind of fun to blast the dog with. , I look at it kind of like a stunt phaser with a bad paint job.

Has anyone seen this yet?:

http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product|10001|10051|941336|215589%3B221071%3B221110|null|P1R4SO|stores


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?:
> 
> http://www.hallmark.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product|10001|10051|941336|215589%3B221071%3B221110|null|P1R4SO|stores


Hey! $18.50 ain't bad for a P1 with the correct profile. The guts would have to be replaced but that's a good starting point.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Model Man said:


> What's this line at ee? A snide shot?
> 
> "Here's the phaser used in the TV series! With a push of a button, you'll hear sounds from the Star Trek: The Original Series TV show *as you blast your way out of your boring existence* and across the galaxy to new fun and adventure! Batteries not included. "​


Ha! Good catch!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Hey! $18.50 ain't bad for a P1 with the correct profile. The guts would have to be replaced but that's a good starting point.:thumbsup:


Picked up the Hallmark phaser today. Not bad for $18.50. The profile is off a bit at the front. The button between the thumb-wheel and indicator plays sound clips from the show, rotating the thumb-wheel fires the phaser and lights up the front LED. It also raises the hood. The size is very close to the Art Asylem P1. Here are some photos of the two phasers together.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Double post. Sorry.

Oh I forgot the Hallmark P1 is on the left.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Double post. Sorry.
> 
> Oh I forgot the Hallmark P1 is on the left.


Thanks for the pics comparison and notes! Very informative! Definitely looks like a good deal!

Made some progress on my PDM resin tricorder. I'm adding the triangular pieces on the front doors and putting an aluminum frame on it--fixing it up as a nice dummy version.

I've already sculpted a convex TV screen for it and filed off the buttons so that they're at least a _wee bit_ closer to the ones usually seen on the props. I've used one half of the battery case from the DST version to replace the stored disks next to the moire effect module. 

Needless to say, this involved a lot of sawing with a flat Stanley finishing saw. I'll try to get up some WIP pics tonight so that the modifications are apparent.

The lower compartment I went ahead and glued shut and have reinforced the top and bottom edges with epoxy putty. I'm also going to add further reinforcement inside with more epoxy putty to strengthen the relatively weak resin piece.

I got clever and superglued a flat flexible refrigerator magnet cut to fit on the inside of the smaller door. I'm going to place a regular magnet behind the data disks piece so that, hopefully, it will hold the door shut. The finish will be smoothed out and painted black--not going to sweat that detail otherwise. 

Though one could rationally argue I have already gone overboard with it since the proportions are definitely off to begin with, I'm really enjoying bringing it a little closer to standard.:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Overboard? Just remember it is from only a TV show.....WHAT AM I SAYING!!! Forgive me...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thou art forgiven 

Darn it! I forgot to get WIP pics of the PDM tricorder! It's still ugly looking so the pics would have been very interesting to look at. 

I reinforced the inside of the bottom compartment with a layer of epoxy putty since the bottom door piece is thin. I also added some more to the top and bottom corners.

Nearly have the aluminum side frame pieces finished. Also made a small piece of aluminum for the upper compartment to fill in a little and to provide the frame next to the moire.

I sanded down the edge of the upper door so that it will fit underneath the alum. cross piece. As stated previously, only the upper door will open on my conversion of this kit.

As a way to study how to proceed, I reassembled the DST tricorder without screwing anything together just to make sure I was proceeding in the right direction on the dummy as well as the framework for the DST. Overall, the PDM is probably 20-25% smaller than the DST version. The screen on the hood, however, is about right .

I also looked at the body of the old Playmates' version (electronics have been removed). It's about 60% of the DST size. It's funny to look at it now after getting used to the larger DST.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

If you are a member of the PhaseII/New Voyages forum, there is a nice write up on the hand held "science" scanner from TOS. It's the one included with the DST Science Tricorder. Link below...

http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/forum/index.php?topic=8668.0


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mikephys said:


> If you are a member of the PhaseII/New Voyages forum, there is a nice write up on the hand held "science" scanner from TOS. It's the one included with the DST Science Tricorder. Link below...
> 
> http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/forum/index.php?topic=8668.0


Excellent info! Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

That scanner is very nice, I would love to get one! He was selling them but the price was way out of my affordable range.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

More on the "practice" (before attempting DST) tricorder frame and build up of the PDM model.


PDM tricorder model kit WIP with following mods and additions:

--sculpted epoxy putty convex viewscreen 

--aluminum frame pieces

--DST battery cover portion replacing molded-in resin disks

--epoxy putty sculpted triangular protrusion on lower compartment door

--mirror placed on moire disk (planning on putting decal on this and then another thin clear piece with decal over that. Mirror should make the feature a little more eye-catching.











Here is the main body showing inside of bottom compartment sealed and reinforced with epoxy putty:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lee, you are a engineering genius! It is looking SO good!


On another note, KICK ME, I was at Books-A-Million and forgot to look at the Hallmark Ornaments. I won't be back until next month.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Lee, you are an engineering genius! It is looking SO good!
> 
> 
> On another note, KICK ME, I was at Books-A-Million and forgot to look at the Hallmark Ornaments. I won't be back until next month.


Well, we'll see how it turns out. Got to cut the frame side pieces down a little bit more--that aluminum is harder than it looks. I found that using a set of bolt cutters will crimp it enough to then break it apart. After that it's just a matter of coarse and then fine filing and sanding to get it looking right.

Good luck finding a phaser! Hopefully they'll be easier to get than some of the other ornaments in the past.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Do you have the metal cutting blades for Dremel? 

As for the ornaments, I'm eyeing an Ecto-1.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Do you have the metal cutting blades for Dremel?


I've got some of the cheaper cutting wheels but they're a pain--break easily.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If you keep the pressure light when cutting, it does real good. I have cut 3/8 steel bolts with out breakage. 

Control....Control....You must learn control!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> If you keep the pressure light when cutting, it does real good. I have cut 3/8 steel bolts with out breakage.
> 
> Control....Control....You must learn control!


I much prefer brute force


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry for not posting anything for the last three months, but I have a bad habit of stopping one build for a new one, it gives me time to think of the way I would like to go with what ever I'm working on.... I've been working on a "Scope Clock" and have one listed on EBay. So now I'm back on my Tricorder build. I just upgraded to Windows 7 and love it, but it can't talk to the MP4 player I'm using in my upgrade, so I need to transfer the file at work where we are still using Windows XP. I will post a short video of the MP4 player running the video I did for the medical tricorder, I hope this week....
I still have the original F/X card to hook-up inside the "head unit" and run two more wires for controlling the three different states this thing can display......
The hole is so small and I hope I can get the last few wires through, wish me luck.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent work! Very professional conversion :thumbsup:

I'm the same about interruptions so don't worry about it. The thread will stay alive as long as it's resurrected every once in a while.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Excellent work! Very professional conversion :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm the same about interruptions so don't worry about it. The thread will stay alive as long as it's resurrected every once in a while.


Thank you very much for the nice words..... I hope to get it done over the holiday weekend.:wave:


----------



## Yiggy (Aug 12, 2009)

Very, Very nice. 

Which MP4 Player did you end up using? What was the screen size? 1.8 or 1.5?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Yiggy said:


> Very, Very nice.
> 
> Which MP4 Player did you end up using? What was the screen size? 1.8 or 1.5?


Thank you very much, it's the Truly FT602+ with a 1.8" screen. That is why I had to make the black frame in the faceplate, but the video will end up being the same size as the static image that came in the unit, so it worked out well in the end....:thumbsup: It's too bad they don't make this unit anymore but I'm looking at a MP4 player with a 2" OLED display for my next Tricorder build, I hope it works as well as the Truly did...... If you go to "My photos", I've posted a short sample of the video I made for it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome conversion! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
You are freaking me out, with your work.This will be just great when done.

I still think you are truly mad, in a mad scientist kind of way. At least you are not evil. Or are you?:devil:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Awesome conversion! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> You are freaking me out, with your work.This will be just great when done.
> 
> I still think you are truly mad, in a mad scientist kind of way. At least you are not evil. Or are you?:devil:


Hi Lloyd, I'm very humbled and feel that just a "Thank you", is not enough to show how much your comments mean to me......:wave: I was just very lucky
that the Tricorder was as well engineered as it was and that I had found an MP4 player that would fit the space I had to work with, seldom do things fall into place as well as this mod did, IMHO.....


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thought I would bring this thread up to see if anyone got the Geological Tricorder and see what mods may be done for it. I just received mine and hope to change all the display screens similar to what Teslabe did on his.


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Geological Tricorder*

Morning,

I was wondering if the scanner spins on it's own?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jbeatles62 said:


> Morning,
> 
> I was wondering if the scanner spins on it's own?


The Geological Tricorder does not come with a scanner. It comes with two vials of "alien" soil samples. 

The scanner from the medical tricorder did not spin on its own. I actually modified the one I have to not only spin on its own but to have the sound effects as well. If you PM me I can send you the plans on how to do it, but it is not a simple task.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The geological tricorder is fun (bonus points for having the TOS computer voice in there) but I was disappointed the soil sample holder is glued to the inside door of the tricorder--I believe it's removable in the episode and it would have made a nice little stand-alone prop (and it's shown that way in promotional shots for the toy).


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> Thought I would bring this thread up to see if anyone got the Geological Tricorder and see what mods may be done for it. I just received mine and hope to change all the display screens similar to what Teslabe did on his.


I feel so bad for letting this mod sit for so long but I had an interface problem and I just recently found an exact replacement. I did not want to rewire for a different MP4 player. I will be working on it over Thanksgiving break and will post new pictures of my progess. I had always planed to do all three videos for the three different tricorders and will post them in "My Photos" folder.
Sorry for the long delay.......


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> I feel so bad for letting this mod sit for so long but I had an interface problem and I just recently found an exact replacement. I did not want to rewire for a different MP4 player. I will be working on it over Thanksgiving break and will post new pictures of my progess. I had always planed to do all three videos for the three different tricorders and will post them in "My Photos" folder.
> Sorry for the long delay.......


Great news! Looking forward to what you come up with.

I, for one, have no room to criticize on delays! :thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, it's been a very busy weekend but I got alot done on a long over due mod.
After the first MP4 had a bad input and I could not load the video, I spent a long time trying to find another unit just like the one I had started with. With one found and the thread popping back up, I got motivated, (off my butt) and got the head unit done and working. I now have the power, battery charge and audio amp to add, but that is all at the bottom of the unit and should take no time to finish. I will post a video I hope next weekend, now that I have the hardiest part done......:freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> Well, it's been a very busy weekend but I got alot done on a long over due mod.
> After the first MP4 had a bad input and I could not load the video, I spent a long time trying to find an other unit just like the one I had started with. With one found and the thread popping back up, I got motivated, (off my butt) and got the head unit done and working. I now have the power, battery charge and audio amp to add, but that is all at the bottom of the unit and should take no time to finish. I will post a video I hope next weekend, now that I have the hardiest part done......:freak:


VERY impressive--a "functioning" tricorder at last!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> VERY impressive--a "functioning" tricorder at last!


Thank you Perfesser..... It's been a fun build so far even with the need to replace the MP4 player. The original sound board is playing all three variations and with that said, I need help with some good artwork of the other displays so I can produce the videos to run when in the geological and science mods. Please PM me anything that might help and in return I'll send a copy of the finished videos......


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> Thank you Perfesser..... It's been a fun build so far even with the need to replace the MP4 player. The original sound board is playing all three variations and with that said, I need help with some good artwork of the other displays so I can produce the videos to run when in the geological and science mods. Please PM me anything that might help and in return I'll send a copy of the finished videos......


If there are any clips from the show you need, let me know.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> If there are any clips from the show you need, let me know.:thumbsup:


Just the basic background image of the geo and science screens used on the tricorder prop. I can then make something animated from that. Is there a website that might have the stills?


----------



## Yiggy (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.artasylum.com/blog/2008/07/

Has science and medical screens. Not sure if they ever posted anything on the GEO.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Yiggy said:


> http://www.artasylum.com/blog/2008/07/
> 
> Has science and medical screens. Not sure if they ever posted anything on the GEO.


Thanks Yiggy, it looks like I'll have to make something up for the Geo.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I asked DST to provide a hi-res image of the GEO Tricorder. Maybe they will have one up later this month.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> I asked DST to provide a hi-res image of the GEO Tricorder. Maybe they will have one up later this month.


Thanks.....:wave:


----------



## Yiggy (Aug 12, 2009)

BTW: Very happy that you have picked up this project again. Been watching the thread from time to time over the past few months. 

Just picked up a Coby 6 GB mp3/video player for my 5 year old daughter. ($20 @ TRU. IT has a 1.8" screen) Keep picking it up and looking at it trying to figure out if I should attempt to wire it to the tricorder. 

Last, but not least....here is what someone else has done with the AA. 






-Y


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Yiggy said:


> BTW: Very happy that you have picked up this project again. Been watching the thread from time to time over the past few months.
> 
> Just picked up a Coby 6 GB mp3/video player for my 5 year old daughter. ($20 @ TRU. IT has a 1.8" screen) Keep picking it up and looking at it trying to figure out if I should attempt to wire it to the tricorder.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting that video, he did a great job and I now have some ideas for more display videos for my Tricorder. And it looks good with a full screen. I have MP4 player with a 2" screen that I've started for the second 
Tricorder. I'm not a big fan of TOS so there is alot of detail I might miss and
this was more a diversion from all the other projects I have going on right now. So I just do these mods for the fun of it......


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Yiggy said:


> BTW: Very happy that you have picked up this project again. Been watching the thread from time to time over the past few months.
> 
> Just picked up a Coby 6 GB mp3/video player for my 5 year old daughter. ($20 @ TRU. IT has a 1.8" screen) Keep picking it up and looking at it trying to figure out if I should attempt to wire it to the tricorder.
> 
> ...


I saw this too and thought it was cool, but this guy does not allow you to e-mail him so I suspect he is unwilling to provide any tips.

UPDATE: I went to his site, www.marcovalleggi.com, and he has tips there on how he did it. Not too different from Teslabe from what I see.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> I saw this too and thought it was cool, but this guy does not allow you to e-mail him so I suspect he is unwilling to provide any tips.
> 
> UPDATE: I went to his site, www.marcovalleggi.com, and he has tips there on how he did it. Not too different from Teslabe from what I see.


Looks very similar to what I did. I wonder when he started his? Mine sat for over a year as I focused on all the new I.A. kits from Moebius. Anyways, I'm having fun with this and I'm happy to share any info on the mod as I do with all my mods......


----------



## Yiggy (Aug 12, 2009)

Two sites that I have in my bookmarks that might aid with creating TOS-like graphics for tricorder animations....

http://www.lcars.org.uk/lcarstemplate.htm?Page=The Org Series.htm


http://tap364.webs.com/



-Y


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Yiggy said:


> Two sites that I have in my bookmarks that might aid with creating TOS-like graphics for tricorder animations....
> 
> http://www.lcars.org.uk/lcarstemplate.htm?Page=The Org Series.htm
> 
> ...


Thank Yiggy, I'll take a look at both of these sights tonight when I get home.
They look very promising......:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, it's like the old saying, "The Devil is in the detail", and I have a lot of detail to finish on this bad boy...... I didn't want both the FX card that comes with the unit and the MP4 player's output to drive the same speaker, that could damage their amps. So I cut the space between each of 
the "Memory Disks" for the grill needed for the speaker that is hooked up to the MP4 player's amp, the paint is much better then the picture would suggest....... Next was the placement of it's amp and then placing the battery in an inconspicuous place. Next weekend, I hope to finish it up before I go back home to Niagara Falls, N.Y. for Christmas........:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great idea about the additional speaker mount! And thanks for pointing out the potential problem with the speaker being driven by two different sources.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh I hope you come up with a manual on how to do all this for the rest of us .... purty please!!!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> Oh I hope you come up with a manual on how to do all this for the rest of us .... purty please!!!


I've taken many pictures as I did the mod so send me a PM with your email
address and I'll send them to you.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

You have sent me some already, but I'll wait until you're completed to get the whole volume


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well after a year and a half, most of that time just sitting, I'm done with my Tricorder mod. It was always just a side thought when I got two of this back in July of 2009 and had a old MP4 player not being used for anything. The next one will be a bit different then this one, you learn and find things that would have been sooooo cool but it was too late for this mod....... After 
I get back from my trip home for Christmas I'll product more videos for it..... 
I posted a very short video in "My Photos" folder.


----------



## Yiggy (Aug 12, 2009)

Fantastic work, as always. 

A couple quick questions...

Does the video auto boot to the video when turned on or do you need to go through a menu system?

Are those the original plastic side panels or aluminum replacements?


Look forward to hearing more....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Yiggy said:


> Fantastic work, as always.
> 
> A couple quick questions...
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the nice words......
To answer your first question, no, you have to use the menu to get to the video player, then open the folder with the video files, to start. I know of no MP3/MP4 player that will start playing a video right from power-up, they aren't designed like that. Since they are an "MP3 music player, MP4 video player, FM radio, e-book reader, audio recorder and picture viewer", they power-up in a "option screen" you scroll through to get to the mode you want. I try to keep the mods as simple and cheap as possible so we all can do them. I could make it very complicated but what would be the point.......

To answer your second question, they are the original plastic side panels, not aluminum replacements.

I hope you and your family have a very Marry Christmas and a Happy New Year.......:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I just got two of "Entertainment Earth's" Geological Tricorders for modding, as time permits and was hoping someone could tell me or post pictures of what goes in this spot, is this correct or was there something else? Any help would be most appreciated.......:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

teslabe said:


> I just got two of "Entertainment Earth's" Geological Tricorders for modding, as time permits and was hoping someone could tell me or post pictures of what goes in this spot, is this correct or was there something else? Any help would be most appreciated.......:wave:


I think that's correct. "That Which Survives" is the episode and there should be some good screen caps out there:

http://www.startrekpropauthority.com/2009/04/rare-photos-of-greg-jein-tos-hero.html

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_XNPD380Ip...W-0/s400/P128_22_ThatWhichSurvives3rdSeas.jpg


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think that's correct. "That Which Survives" is the episode and there should be some good screen caps out there:


Thank you Perfesser, I knew I could count on you.......:thumbsup: It looks like 
I have a lot of option as to what I can do in this area, Sweet...... I learned so much from the first tricorder I did . There are so many different items now available since my 2009 mod to the Medical tricorder and don't having the motor/gear assembly to get in my way on this one.......


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I believe it was a 'quick and dirty' solution to the need of the script for a visible, obvious 'on guard' telltale. To be honest I don't consider it 'real' but I've been called crazy before.


----------



## Yiggy (Aug 12, 2009)

*HD Screencaps from "That Which Survives"*

Geo Tricorder:

http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/thumbnails.php?album=81&page=41

Look forward to seeing what you come up with...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Yiggy said:


> Geo Tricorder:
> 
> http://tos.trekcore.com/hd/thumbnails.php?album=81&page=41
> 
> Look forward to seeing what you come up with...


Thank you for the link, now all I have to do is find the time to start on it.......


----------

